# Tyson Fury (Lineal, RING & WBC) vs. Anthony Joshua (24-2)



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

lets say Hearn and AJ offer Tyson 50/50 to face Joshua and he accepts, how does the fight go?

I think Fury wins on points with relative ease...


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

I honestly thought Fury was done when I watched those farcical comeback fights but he proved me to be completely wrong last night and on the evidence of last night he’ll school Joshua no problems. 

AJ and Wilder have the same chance against Fury which is land one knockout shot on him otherwise they are both just getting their heads boxed off. 

It’s clear he’s on another level in terms of Boxing skill. 

I fucking love the big gypsy bastard as well. Never been so happy to be proven wrong in my life.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Benny Blanco said:


> I honestly thought Fury was done when I watched those farcical comeback fights but he proved me to be completely wrong last night and on the evidence of last night he'll school Joshua no problems.
> 
> AJ and Wilder have the same chance against Fury which is land one knockout shot on him otherwise they are both just getting their heads boxed off.
> 
> ...


To be fair, it's not just you, @Yolo Swaggins , @Sister Sledge and @ChampionsForever had laughed at the idea of Fury as #1.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury but as it's likley to go to the scorecards who knows what the scores would be.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Joshua is much more static and easy to hit then Tyson, and he doesn't have Tysons feints. Wilder gets through with his shots more consistently against AJ, it could turn into a fire fight and be over in 5 rounds either way, love to see it. At the moment, Wilder is facing much better opposition than Joshua and I'd give him the edge because of that. There's no fucking way they would risk Joshua facing Ortiz and fury back to back

Edit: wrong thread

AJ v Fury- Tyson is all wrong for Joshua, Tyson feints him and boxes rings around Joshua, there is a reason Joshua never talks about facing Tyson


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

Looks like a rematch will he agreed effectively leaving AJ aukwardly waiting to fight one of them
Would hate to be eddie hearn right now
@rjjfan i still wouldnt say fury is No1 lets wait till one of them fight AJ


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

We are now in a situation that when Joshua and Hearn emerge from the shadows, a fucking disgrace that Joshua did not go to the fight) it is clear that all fans believe that Fury is number 1.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Chinny robots team duck this fight forever. Fury via easy schooling via stoppage. Levels.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I like AJ too but I think he'll look clueless in front of Fury. I can't see him getting much off at all.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Yolo Swaggins said:


> Looks like a rematch will he agreed effectively leaving AJ aukwardly waiting to fight one of them
> Would hate to be eddie hearn right now
> @rjjfan i still wouldnt say fury is No1 lets wait till one of them fight AJ


Hearn will be loving this, he now has a pass to make AJ vs Whyte/Chisora in April and pocket another load of cash for zero risk


----------



## Lenny Henry (Mar 5, 2017)

Robbery or British stoppage as soon as AJ lands more than two punches in a row.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

It will never happen as its obvious Hearn and Co. Have no intention of setting up a fight with Fury or Wilder. 

If it was by some miracle made as a fight Fury would need to knock AJ out but with that said even that might not be enough. 

If the fight was 100% kosher AJ would get Lacy'd by Fury no doubt in my mind.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> I honestly thought Fury was done when I watched those farcical comeback fights but he proved me to be completely wrong last night and on the evidence of last night he'll school Joshua no problems.
> 
> AJ and Wilder have the same chance against Fury which is land one knockout shot on him otherwise they are both just getting their heads boxed off.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same mate. To get up the way he did in the 12th round I can't find the words to describe it. I was fucking devestated, looked at the floor, then I Iook up and he's fucking dancing on his toes!!! I was watching in a bar in Barcelona and the atmosphere was brilliant. Deafening silence when he went down then the place fucking exploded when he got up. All nationalities pulling for tyson. Pure theatre


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

wow_junky said:


> Hearn will be loving this, he now has a pass to make AJ vs Whyte/Chisora in April and pocket another load of cash for zero risk


Yeah,AJ is still popular and as long as when the Fury-Wilder saga is over he fights and beats the winner by the end of 2020 nobody will care that he was waiting in the wings.Its not ideal that this has happened one hand, on the other he gets more payday in the meantime,Whyte then Usyk will have to do in the meantime however Hearn might also shoehorn a US debut against Miller.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Lenny Henry said:


> Robbery or British stoppage as soon as AJ lands more than two punches in a row.


Disqualification as soon as Fury lands a jab.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Nice inspirational message from Fury.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

AJ has 3 choices
1) GTFKO by Wilder
2) Taken to school by Fury
3) Carry on playing chicken.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think Joshua has better boxing skills than Wilder but he is static at times and now appears to be more cautious then before which would actually work against him in this, we all know he won't outbox Fury he's a level below in terms of skill and boxing IQ. He is a pretty compact fighter tho and has very good finishing instincts so i wouldn't write him off, There's every chance Joshua would loose to Wilder tho, he wouldn't be able to box the way Fury did last night and in the end Fury did still get dropped twice no doubt Wilder would catch AJ and more frequently then he did Tyson. Joshua was the real looser from last night, especially after Hearn and himself disparaged the fight beforehand, AJ apparently couldn't see anyway Tyson would win and was talking about fighting Wilder even if Fury won.

Tbh after last night those comments sound like they come from a man who's more then a bit worried about fighting Fury, I think most fans now view Fury as the rightful number 1 regardless of how many paper belts AJ holds Fury is the liniel champ and the man who beat the man whatever Hearn or AJ say until Joshua fights and beats Fury he will never be viewed as the real champion in many eyes. Fury schooling AJ would be a disaster for Sky and Matchroom, bit hard to be sold as some machine if you'v just been toyed with.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> Exactly the same mate. To get up the way he did in the 12th round I can't find the words to describe it. I was fucking devestated, looked at the floor, then I Iook up and he's fucking dancing on his toes!!! I was watching in a bar in Barcelona and the atmosphere was brilliant. Deafening silence when he went down then the place fucking exploded when he got up. All nationalities pulling for tyson. Pure theatre


Don't think I've ever been as emotionally invested in someone's career as Fury's at the minute. His story is real as fuck, he's real as fuck and he's the absolute business inside the ring as well. Fucking legend


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> Don't think I've ever been as emotionally invested in someone's career as Fury's at the minute. His story is real as fuck, he's real as fuck and he's the absolute business inside the ring as well. Fucking legend


Spot on.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Fury is in a different league to Joshua and I suspect Hearn knows that is shrewd enough to avoid it happening.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

nothing shrewd about ducking, it is what it is.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Hearn will be loving this, he now has a pass to make AJ vs Whyte/Chisora in April and pocket another load of cash for zero risk


:lol: Good point


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> To be fair, it's not just you, @Yolo Swaggins , @Sister Sledge and @ChampionsForever had laughed at the idea of Fury as #1.


Absolutely I did, I based his entire career off of that ultra cautious stink fest he pulled against Wlad. I've got to give him his dues, he is much better thanI thought and the number one heavyweight in the world right now. You would think he beats Joshua too, but Joshua has that mad power and accuracy, it's not a given. How the times have changed, heavyweight boxing has entered another very good/potentially great era.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Absolutely I did, I based his entire career off of that ultra cautious stink fest he pulled against Wlad. I've got to give him his dues, he is much better thanI thought and the number one heavyweight in the world right now. You would think he beats Joshua too, but Joshua has that mad power and accuracy, it's not a given. How the times have changed, heavyweight boxing has entered another very good/potentially great era.


Agreed AJ has the power but his head movement is still a bit suss. And he will need that against a tall sharpshooter like Fury.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Yolo Swaggins said:


> Looks like a rematch will he agreed effectively leaving AJ aukwardly waiting to fight one of them
> Would hate to be eddie hearn right now
> @rjjfan i still wouldnt say fury is No1 lets wait till one of them fight AJ


Why?
Eddie Hearn wants to keep selling out Wembley with his man drawing in mega-bucks against Whyte, Pulev, Miller and maybe an Ortiz

He could leave those two to slug it out again and pull in a ludicrous amount of cash with his man defending the 3 titles, claiming to still be no1 and shifting huge ppv numbers.
And not even worry about having to justify why he is not unifying or facing Fury or Wilder because they are tied up.
He can take his Whyte grudge match, make his mandatory vs Pulev and Miller
Abd in a year and a halfs time the winner of Wilder and Fury will be an even bigger fight than it is now, those 2 will be that little bit older and have been through a more testing affair against each other

When all the dust settles he can fight the winner tens of millions of pounds richer and still say he fought the best


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Benny Blanco said:


> Don't think I've ever been as emotionally invested in someone's career as Fury's at the minute. His story is real as fuck, he's real as fuck and he's the absolute business inside the ring as well. Fucking legend


I was fucking howling when he shouted 'Ya big dosser' at Wilder after the first round :lol:


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone think AJ beats Fury? Anyone?


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

ChampionsForever said:


> Absolutely I did, I based his entire career off of that ultra cautious stink fest he pulled against Wlad. I've got to give him his dues, he is much better thanI thought and the number one heavyweight in the world right now. You would think he beats Joshua too, but Joshua has that mad power and accuracy, it's not a given. How the times have changed, heavyweight boxing has entered another very good/potentially great era.


I believe it entered that era when Wlad was dethroned.
Fury, Joshua and Wilder have been on top since then.
Ok Fury went of the rails and the other two have danced around each other for too long but as of 2015, we had Joshua and Fury both fight Wlad. AJ, Fury and Wilder all hold the belts and the likes of Povetkin, Ortiz, Pulev, Parker, Whyte and co have made for a fairly solid second tier.

The depth of talent in the heavywieght division has been solid for a while in my opinion and I've said as much for a good couple years.
Now we have the fights happening and you can add Usyk and some promising prospects getting closer to the mix in what should make for an exciting division over the next couple of years.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Royal Watcher said:


> Does anyone think AJ beats Fury? Anyone?


Possibly, yes.
I thinkit could go either way and it is an entirely different fight to last nights

I think anyone that does not recognise it as a possibility is fairly naive


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Davie said:


> Possibly, yes.
> I thinkit could go either way and it is an entirely different fight to last nights
> 
> I think anyone that does not recognise it as a possibility is fairly naive


Wlad was a different fight too. Fury is not just effective against one type of opponent. it would be fairly naive to think he was.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

onourway said:


> I was fucking howling when he shouted 'Ya big dosser' at Wilder after the first round :lol:


My personal favourite is "Big wooden top" :lol:


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Royal Watcher said:


> Does anyone think AJ beats Fury? Anyone?


Check Twitter there are still plenty of people convinced that AJ is a better boxer than Fury and that he hits harder than Wilder.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Royal Watcher said:


> Does anyone think AJ beats Fury? Anyone?


Sky addicts?


----------



## DanB (Nov 22, 2014)

Royal Watcher said:


> Does anyone think AJ beats Fury? Anyone?


I would favour Fury but i think it's 60/40 and give Joshua a decent chance.

Like someone said above, it's a very different fight to either Wlad or Wilder. Wlad was a good technician but always terrified of being tagged. He was a safety first fighter and never found a way past Tyson's reach and movement without leaving himself vulnerable. Wilder is aggressive but didn't have the ability to find a way past it for the most part.

AJ on the other hand can be very aggressive and has *some* ability. He's not a Fury level technician but doesn't necessarily need to be to force the fight and win rounds. Fury himself isn't aggressive and rarely plants his feet, he's always on the move so AJ, i expect, would accept shots on the way in. If he can land on fury he can nick rounds. The fact that Wilder only landed 13 less punches is pretty significant.

Do i think he beat Fury? no. Do i think he *CAN*? yeah. I think Tyson is able to keep him at range but it's not a foregone conclusion imo.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> Don't think I've ever been as emotionally invested in someone's career as Fury's at the minute. His story is real as fuck, he's real as fuck and he's the absolute business inside the ring as well. Fucking legend


He's my new favourite fighter man. How the fuck can anyone not like him or want him to succeed now? His performance had it all.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069919776925982720


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

People acting like Joshua is just a punched but he's more than that.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Now Warren's just being silly. I think Fury is the best fighter but you can't expect 50-50 with no belts to offer and he can't really use the lineage as collateral.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

How much dough does aj need tho the big stiff weightlifting dosser???

If he was a true fighting man he’d say fuck it ed give him what he wants just get me the fight, i want to prove im the best man in the country.

But, he dont giv a fuck. Like every nigerian i have ever met, hes after a pound note more than anything. Sickening greed tbh.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> Now Warren's just being silly. I think Fury is the best fighter but you can't expect 50-50 with no belts to offer and he can't really use the lineage as collateral.


It's not about belts, it's about your worth and Tyson is a massive draw and a household name, he is absolutely worth 50/50


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

For the first time ever, after Saturday night, I'd now pick Wilder to beat Joshua by KO. It'd be a fucking barn-burner too.

Wilder has shown stuff in his last two fights I didnt think he had.


----------



## Kevin PF (Dec 4, 2018)

Wow. Quite shocked by these results.


----------



## Kevin PF (Dec 4, 2018)

knockout artist said:


> It's not about belts, it's about your worth and Tyson is a massive draw and a household name, he is absolutely worth 50/50


Not on the same level as Joshua though.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd like to see Fury play this one smart and have a good rest, letting AJ-Wilder have a War before he takes on the winner. There's no way he spirals into depression after Saturday, so if AJ/Wilder happens he could focus on keeping himself ticking over and building towards being 100% for a fight and having a gameplan for the winner.

Fury's adaptability is such an advantage, he's a cerebral fighter who can change it up when required against either opponent.

The thing that is fascinating with Wilder for me is his patience and despite his technical flaws I believe he is also a cerebral fighter too. Always assessing his opponent and looking for weakness, very focussed and calculated. He'll always need 5 or 6 rounds to get going against top opposition unless they make a mistake. Very unorthodox in that he is willing to be so open-minded about getting through an opponents defence, he'll look to get to your chin from angles other fighters don't see.

It was great watching Fury befuddle him in the fight, Wilder though was never disheartened and his patience so nearly paid off.

I'd make Joshua favourite to beat Wilder but the danger is always there and if Wilders chin holds up Joshua could be bang in trouble. I do think if Joshua walked Wilder down with a high guard he'd stop him but if he's more cautious then he is vulnerable to Wilder landing bombs from the outside.

I'd give Fury the edge against either due to his boxing mind and movement but if Joshua puts him down I don't think he'd let him off the hook.

It would be a travesty if we don't get to see these 3 fight each other in 2019, strike while the iron is hot FFS and make Boxing great again!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Kevin PF said:


> Wow. Quite shocked by these results.


Why's that's Kevin?


----------



## Kevin PF (Dec 4, 2018)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Why's that's Kevin?


Well it is a 50/50 fight. Not 90/10 as the results suggest.


----------



## TomM0816 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd back AJ for the same reason I'd back Wilder to win a rematch. Fury wins rounds by negating his opponent to the point where no-one is throwing any punches. That's very hard to do for 12 rounds, and then you've got to get the decision. When you're the away fighter and you don't win rounds decisively, that's an uphill task.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Royal Watcher said:


> Does anyone think AJ beats Fury? Anyone?


I think if you polled the casuals the majority would pick AJ to win. But if you polled a boxing forum, which consists of hardcore, they'd go for Tyson. Also the so called "boxing people" But the hardcore and boxing people have been wrong before. 
I consider Saturday Tysons best performance, but the thing is can he produce the same again?? To do so he'd have to maintain that eagerness and motivation to train like hell again. We 100 percent KNOW that AJ would, he always does.
So though I picked Fury Saturday,very tentatively,Im sitting on the fence here until the match is made and I see how they are preparing.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> Now Warren's just being silly. I think Fury is the best fighter but you can't expect 50-50 with no belts to offer and he can't really use the lineage as collateral.


But if Hearn insists on being greedy on behalf of his man he will never again fight one of his top contenders IE anybody who presents any danger to him.
Said it before but it reminds me of the Floyd Patterson situation. Where Cus Damato protected Floyd by only defending against lesser fighters. OK it was for different reasons. Patterson himself would have fought these guys and actually beat one after he lost his title to Liston. But he was accused of ducking. I wouldn't like this to happen to AJ.


----------



## Kevin PF (Dec 4, 2018)

Boxfan said:


> But if Hearn insists on being greedy on behalf of his man he will never again fight one of his top contenders IE anybody who presents any danger to him.
> Said it before but it reminds me of the Floyd Patterson situation. Where Cus Damato protected Floyd by only defending against lesser fighters. OK it was for different reasons. Patterson himself would have fought these guys and actually beat one after he lost his title to Liston. But he was accused of ducking. I wouldn't like this to happen to AJ.


What is greedy from Hearn?


----------



## Kevin PF (Dec 4, 2018)

Zico said:


> I'd like to see Fury play this one smart and have a good rest, letting AJ-Wilder have a War before he takes on the winner. There's no way he spirals into depression after Saturday, so if AJ/Wilder happens he could focus on keeping himself ticking over and building towards being 100% for a fight and having a gameplan for the winner.
> 
> Fury's adaptability is such an advantage, he's a cerebral fighter who can change it up when required against either opponent.
> 
> ...


Its hard to see Fury getting himself up for a fight against a mid level opponent now. He struggled with that even before the Wlad fight.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin PF said:


> Well it is a 50/50 fight. Not 90/10 as the results suggest.


So my guess was correct Kevin. I haven't voted cos I can't at the moment pick a winner. But as said the "boxing people" aren't always right. Nowhere near.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Zico said:


> I'd like to see Fury play this one smart and have a good rest, letting AJ-Wilder have a War before he takes on the winner. There's no way he spirals into depression after Saturday, so if AJ/Wilder happens he could focus on keeping himself ticking over and building towards being 100% for a fight and having a gameplan for the winner.
> 
> Fury's adaptability is such an advantage, he's a cerebral fighter who can change it up when required against either opponent.
> 
> ...


Zico it WOULD be a travesty. But a travesty I as a fan am prepared for.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin PF said:


> What is greedy from Hearn?


Pricing AJ out of a fight with Wilder. Im sure you don't agree but he would have been far and away AJs toughest opponent, would have brought hype that he doesn't usually get along wth another version of the title. Because he was coming here I think Hearn should have offered him 50 50 or 60 40 to the winner of the fight. Ive said it before I know I'm in the minority in thinking this but to me its fair.
That fight will be even harder to make now because Wilder boxed a draw{I know} with Fury who by his performance Saturday is better than AJs best victim Parker.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Kevin PF (Dec 4, 2018)

Boxfan said:


> So my guess was correct Kevin. I haven't voted cos I can't at the moment pick a winner. But as said the "boxing people" aren't always right. Nowhere near.


If the bookies viewed this as a 90-10 fight, most of those that voted for Fury in this poll would be laying a ton of cash on Joshua.

I am new to this forum. But listen to podcasts and other forms of media so understand the hardcore perspective. Joshua is under rated due to the mainstream hype he gets. Same thing would happen to a footballer like Beckham.


----------



## Kevin PF (Dec 4, 2018)

Boxfan said:


> Pricing AJ out of a fight with Wilder. Im sure you don't agree but he would have been far and away AJs toughest opponent, would have brought hype that he doesn't usually get along wth another version of the title. Because he was coming here I think Hearn should have offered him 50 50 or 60 40 to the winner of the fight. Ive said it before I know I'm in the minority in thinking this but to me its fair.
> That fight will be even harder to make now because Wilder boxed a draw{I know} with Fury who by his performance Saturday is better than AJs best victim Parker.
> Just my opinion.


I think you are overlooking the Wlad fight here.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Davie said:


> Why?
> Eddie Hearn wants to keep selling out Wembley with his man drawing in mega-bucks against Whyte, Pulev, Miller and maybe an Ortiz
> 
> He could leave those two to slug it out again and pull in a ludicrous amount of cash with his man defending the 3 titles, claiming to still be no1 and shifting huge ppv numbers.
> ...


Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself of a load of bollocks. Did you succeed?


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Kevin PF said:


> What is greedy from Hearn?


Post of the year material right there.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin PF said:


> If the bookies viewed this as a 90-10 fight, most of those that voted for Fury in this poll would be laying a ton of cash on Joshua.
> 
> I am new to this forum. But listen to podcasts and other forms of media so understand the hardcore perspective. Joshua is under rated due to the mainstream hype he gets. Same thing would happen to a footballer like Beckham.


Well Im fairly new to this one, but I was on the other for a few years. Still am as it happens. But I really can't see them laying a ton of money on somebody they didn't think would win. I bet on Fury by KO or stoppage at 11 to 2. The odds for Wilder weren't worth considering. I wouldn't have thought TOO many posters actually would have had a bet. Maybe its worth a poll??


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin PF said:


> I think you are overlooking the Wlad fight here.


I think Wlad was past his best, had been beat by Fury in his previous fight which was a full year gap before he fought AJ. 
Looks like you like AJ Kevin. Too do I . Im not saying I think he will or will not beat Tyson OR wilder. For me theres not a lot to choose between them. Tyson beat Wilder Saturday but could he do it again?? Dunno. Could he beat AJ?? Dunno. But we aren't gonna find out unless Hearn gets his finger out.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Kevin PF said:


> Its hard to see Fury getting himself up for a fight against a mid level opponent now. He struggled with that even before the Wlad fight.


I'm suggesting he doesn't fight until Joshua/Wilder winner.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> I think Wlad was past his best, had been beat by Fury in his previous fight which was a full year gap before he fought AJ.
> Looks like you like AJ Kevin. Too do I . Im not saying I think he will or will not beat Tyson OR wilder. For me theres not a lot to choose between them. Tyson beat Wilder Saturday but could he do it again?? Dunno. Could he beat AJ?? Dunno. But we aren't gonna find out unless Hearn gets his finger out.


Wlad of Joshua is still comfortably better than Parker.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Zico said:


> I'm suggesting he doesn't fight until Joshua/Wilder winner.


Only thing wrong with that Zico ,for me anyway, is that could be 2020 . Im pretty sure Whyte will get the April shot,I doubt Hearn and Wilders team will come to terms for the 2nd fight of 2019. 
So whats Tyson gonna do in 2019? THIS year he got active. I was in the majority in thinking he needed at least ONE fringe contender to compete with Wilder,but the fact that he'd had a couple of lesser fights made me think he had a decent chance.
If he doesn't have a couple of fights next year I don't think that winner in 2020 after a year out would be a good idea.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Wlad of Joshua is still comfortably better than Parker.


I don't think you can comfortably say that Pedderrs. Also after watching the first round Saturday,had you worked out that Fury was gonna look to be ahead on the cards and that Wilder would put him down twice before the end and still look to have been robbed??


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

I meant Fury look to have been robbed. Getting too excited here


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> I don't think you can comfortably say that Pedderrs. Also after watching the first round Saturday,had you worked out that Fury was gonna look to be ahead on the cards and that Wilder would put him down twice before the end and still look to have been robbed??


Naturally you disagree. You think Whyte is a match for AJ.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Only thing wrong with that Zico ,for me anyway, is that could be 2020 . Im pretty sure Whyte will get the April shot,I doubt Hearn and Wilders team will come to terms for the 2nd fight of 2019.
> So whats Tyson gonna do in 2019? THIS year he got active. I was in the majority in thinking he needed at least ONE fringe contender to compete with Wilder,but the fact that he'd had a couple of lesser fights made me think he had a decent chance.
> If he doesn't have a couple of fights next year I don't think that winner in 2020 after a year out would be a good idea.


I don't think he'll fight anyone other than Wilder/Joshua next.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Zico said:


> I don't think he'll fight anyone other than Wilder/Joshua next.


Neither do i. But that could mean a long period of inactivity.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Naturally you disagree. You think Whyte is a match for AJ.


Show me where I said that mate. I have said he could give him a fight and that Whyte winning wouldn't exactly be Buster Douglas beating Tyson.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Naturally you disagree. You think Whyte is a match for AJ.


And you didn't answer my question. After the first round, how did you see the fight going??


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> And you didn't answer my question. After the first round, how did you see the fight going??


I didn't answer the question because I didn't see the relevance mate.



> Show me where I said that mate. I have said he could give him a fight and that Whyte winning wouldn't exactly be Buster Douglas beating Tyson.


You have suggested Whyte might beat AJ in a rematch and you have suggested here that he could give him a fight.

It sounds like you think Whyte is a match for AJ mate? What am I missing?


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Neither do i. But that could mean a long period of inactivity.


Don't think inactivity is an issue, after Saturday all he needs is the goal of beating the winner, he's just done a year camp to beat Wilder, all he needs is to rest, to stay well and in shape IMO.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I didn't answer the question because I didn't see the relevance mate.
> 
> You have suggested Whyte might beat AJ in a rematch and you have suggested here that he could give him a fight.
> 
> It sounds like you think Whyte is a match for AJ mate? What am I missing?


Of course he's a match Pedderrs. The last time they boxed he hurt AJ, who then came back to prove he was the better man on the night. Had Wilder come back to stop Fury HE would have been the better man on the night. In both cases in a return Fury might beat Wilder and I also think, though I don't think it likely,Whyte might beat AJ. 
What I DONT consider a match is when Anthony Yarde,who is a good prospect, fights an Argentinian 4 inches shorter and 2 stone lighter. Thats the difference. 
But I don't use the term "a match for..." Its a decent fight with either man having a chance of winning or a mismatch. Not a lot in between.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Zico said:


> Don't think inactivity is an issue, after Saturday all he needs is the goal of beating the winner, he's just done a year camp to beat Wilder, all he needs is to rest, to stay well and in shape IMO.


I disagree Zico,particularly where Tyson is involved. Not going to go into why because we both have our opinions and theres no right or wrong answers


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

I also think that right now this is a glaring opportunity for British Boxing to put itself at the forefront of World Boxing. If Joshua V Fury were to have TWO fights together possibly in the next year it would be significant. Get Whyte V Ortiz on too with the winner facing Usyk when he has had an introduction to Heavyweight, where would that leave Wilder and the WBC?

All eyes would be on the British Boxing scene, the vast majority of money would stay in the UK. Wilder would be forced to come here too, the World would see why Fury or Joshua wouldn't want to go to America for what it is.

It's a MASSIVE chance but will it be taken?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> I honestly thought Fury was done when I watched those farcical comeback fights but he proved me to be completely wrong last night and on the evidence of last night he'll school Joshua no problems.
> 
> AJ and Wilder have the same chance against Fury which is land one knockout shot on him otherwise they are both just getting their heads boxed off.
> 
> ...


I would pick Fury to win on points too, but saying AJ and Wilder have the same chance is simply not true. AJ is a FAR better boxer than Wilder, and better up close too. He would apply more constant pressure off the back of 1-2's coming forward, and not telegraph every power shot like Wilder does. He would make Fury work and it would be harder for Fury to slip every shot. On the one hand, it could be easier for Fury, as there is less threat from the single shot, but on the other hand he won't have someone in front of him who is technically awful. I can't see how he would be expected to school Joshua "no problems"...he would be facing someone who is much stronger and technically sound than Wilder, who also hits hard (not as hard, but hard enough) and who would be less easy to read.

Hopefully Fury gets his rematch with Wilder first and wins that, then an all British unification bout would be class.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Zico said:


> I also think that right now this is a glaring opportunity for British Boxing to put itself at the forefront of World Boxing. If Joshua V Fury were to have TWO fights together possibly in the next year it would be significant. Get Whyte V Ortiz on too with the winner facing Usyk when he has had an introduction to Heavyweight, where would that leave Wilder and the WBC?
> 
> All eyes would be on the British Boxing scene, the vast majority of money would stay in the UK. Wilder would be forced to come here too, the World would see why Fury or Joshua wouldn't want to go to America for what it is.
> 
> It's a MASSIVE chance but will it be taken?


Great idea but to answer the question no.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Hmmm. Interesting thoughts. I’m not seeing this as the one sided schooling many are talking about.
I think a lot of yers are being blinded by their Hearn hatred.

50/50 in every sense for me. Split the purse and get Wembley booked for the Summer mofo’s.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Of course he's a match Pedderrs. The last time they boxed he hurt AJ, who then came back to prove he was the better man on the night. Had Wilder come back to stop Fury HE would have been the better man on the night. In both cases in a return Fury might beat Wilder and I also think, though I don't think it likely,Whyte might beat AJ.
> What I DONT consider a match is when Anthony Yarde,who is a good prospect, fights an Argentinian 4 inches shorter and 2 stone lighter. Thats the difference.
> But I don't use the term "a match for..." Its a decent fight with either man having a chance of winning or a mismatch. Not a lot in between.


Whyte landed a hail-mary punch on the ropes in desperation that momentarily buzzed AJ. That was the extent of his success.

Whyte has a chance of beating AJ in the same way Fielding has a chance of beating Canelo.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Whyte landed a hail-mary punch on the ropes in desperation that momentarily buzzed AJ. That was the extent of his success.
> 
> Whyte has a chance of beating AJ in the same way Fielding has a chance of beating Canelo.


I like Whyte but he isn't bringing much to trouble Joshua. Joshua was a novice when he fought Whyte the first time and made a silly mistake which gave whyte a chance to land a big shot. Joshua is now a seasoned world class fighter, he batters Whyte in a rematch


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Kevin PF said:


> Well it is a 50/50 fight. Not 90/10 as the results suggest.


A chinny robotic predictable banger with no gas tank who appears to be terrified of anyone his own size vs a six nine switch hitting slickster with one of the greatest chins in heavyweight history who goes fifteen rounds for fun is not a 50:50 fight.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Whyte landed a hail-mary punch on the ropes in desperation that momentarily buzzed AJ. That was the extent of his success.
> 
> Whyte has a chance of beating AJ in the same way Fielding has a chance of beating Canelo.


Maybe you are right, but only because of the difference in size. Whyte and AJ don't have quite that disparity.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> I like Whyte but he isn't bringing much to trouble Joshua. Joshua was a novice when he fought Whyte the first time and made a silly mistake which gave whyte a chance to land a big shot. Joshua is now a seasoned world class fighter, he batters Whyte in a rematch


If Takam and Povetkin in recent fights can give him trouble Im not sure that Whyte can't mate. He himself looks to have improved from what I can see. Having said that I still think he loses.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Chip H said:


> Hmmm. Interesting thoughts. I'm not seeing this as the one sided schooling many are talking about.
> I think a lot of yers are being blinded by their Hearn hatred.
> 
> 50/50 in every sense for me. Split the purse and get Wembley booked for the Summer mofo's.


I would like a big piece of the action if Fury-AJ got made and the odds on offer were anything like 50/50. People seem to have forgotten just how good Fury was and are now struggling to believe he has returned to something near what he was. Stylistically Fury has to be AJ's worst nightmare.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> I would like a big piece of the action if Fury-AJ got made and the odds on offer were anything like 50/50. People seem to have forgotten just how good Fury was and are now struggling to believe he has returned to something near what he was. Stylistically Fury has to be AJ's worst nightmare.


Just speaking for myself Philly but Ive seen almost all his fights and Ive never seen him box better. And Wilder if not his best opponent ever was definitely his second best.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> If Takam and Povetkin in recent fights can give him trouble Im not sure that Whyte can't mate. He himself looks to have improved from what I can see. Having said that I still think he loses.


Oh yeah whyte is a world level operator he's no mug. But Joshua will beat him up and stop him, we know Joshua is a level above, it could be a good close fight for 4 or 5 rounds but Joshua's class will take over and he stops whyte again


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Boxfan said:


> Just speaking for myself Philly but Ive seen almost all his fights and Ive never seen him box better. And Wilder if not his best opponent ever was definitely his second best.


I don't see anything AJ brings that Fury can't handle.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Oh yeah whyte is a world level operator he's no mug. But Joshua will beat him up and stop him, we know Joshua is a level above, it could be a good close fight for 4 or 5 rounds but Joshua's class will take over and he stops whyte again


I could see that scenario, definite.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

I tentatively picked Fury on points.


----------



## Kevin PF (Dec 4, 2018)

Wig said:


> A chinny robotic predictable banger with no gas tank who appears to be terrified of anyone his own size vs a six nine switch hitting slickster with one of the greatest chins in heavyweight history who goes fifteen rounds for fun is not a 50:50 fight.


Joshua is chinny?


----------



## TomM0816 (Sep 26, 2016)

Too many Fury threads on here, it's hard to know where to post this. But Warren's response to Matt Dickinson's column, critical of how Fury has suddenly become everybody's darling...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071077161287725062
"The list of fighters who have had their past demons is endless, including another British boxer who has a drug dealing conviction, who has turned his life around and is now rightly celebrated for this."

Can't help himself.

:frankfingers


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

TomM0816 said:


> Too many Fury threads on here, it's hard to know where to post this. But Warren's response to Matt Dickinson's column, critical of how Fury has suddenly become everybody's darling...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071077161287725062
> ...


It's a brilliant point. There is no better example to use to illustrate the startling hypocrisy. Besides, he isn't criticising AJ. He's praising him.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Pedderrs said:


> Whyte landed a hail-mary punch on the ropes in desperation that momentarily buzzed AJ. That was the extent of his success.
> 
> Whyte has a chance of beating AJ in the same way Fielding has a chance of beating Canelo.


I give Whyte infinitely more chance over AJ than Fielding vs Canelo


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> I give Whyte infinitely more chance over AJ than Fielding vs Canelo


So do I mate. I was exaggerating.

That said, I will not subscribe to this narrative that Whyte-AJ is a competitive equation. The first fight was a pasting all except for 3 seconds, the second fight would be pasting from start to finish. I like Whyte but he's not on that level. I don't begrudge him opportunities to feed his family, I'm merely stating that if the fight comes off it's a one-sided drubbing.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Benny Blanco said:


> I give Whyte infinitely more chance over AJ than Fielding vs Canelo


Fielding at least has the advantage of being way bigger than Canelo.

Whyte has no advantages over Joshua.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Also pal.... @Benny Blanco


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Pedderrs said:


> Also pal.... @Benny Blanco


Best player in history.


----------



## Stoneybridge über-alles (Jan 28, 2018)

Joshua wins by TKO 9.

There’s no doubt Fury will have much success with his jab and his ability to stay at long-range and not get hit cleanly, but if Joshua gets him in trouble, he’d be more patient and methodical then Wilder, will pick his punches better, mixing up solid combinations and ensure Fury stays hurt (rather than the sloppy mess Wilder came out with after the knockdown in 12th). 

I think, after early Fury success frustrating Joshua, AJ will realise Fury’s punch power is akin to that of a washed-up John Ruiz (or a prime Chuck Wepner) and will be prepared to eat more jabs to get in his own big shots- a fairly wide 8th for Fury, which ends with him shouting “you’ve got fuck all, Femi, you big tart” will culminate in a hastened Joshua attack early in the 9th, who will keep Fury in trouble once he’s nailed. Two knockdowns later, it’s called off.

The cards will be even at 8, although consensus ringside scores will have Fury ahead by 2/3 points.

All the above will probably happen. Chalk it up!


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Stoneybridge über-alles said:


> Joshua wins by TKO 9.
> 
> There's no doubt Fury will have much success with his jab and his ability to stay at long-range and not get hit cleanly, but if Joshua gets him in trouble, he'd be more patient and methodical then Wilder, will pick his punches better, mixing up solid combinations and ensure Fury stays hurt (rather than the sloppy mess Wilder came out with after the knockdown in 12th).
> 
> ...


^ Nostradumbass.

Nah, I'm kidding.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I think Joshua stops both men who were in the ring that night, I think Joshua is all wrong for Wilder, I think he annihilates him, but doesn't beat a fully back to best Fury


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I think Joshua stops both men who were in the ring that night, I think Joshua is all wrong for Wilder, I think he annihilates him, but doesn't beat a fully back to best Fury


How far short of 'fully back to best' do you think Fury was?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I was just looking at Fury's boxrec, and it says 'suspended by California State Athletic Commission until 2019-01-15' at the top of the page... Is that an old thing that just hasn't been removed???


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

NoMas said:


> I was just looking at Fury's boxrec, and it says 'suspended by California State Athletic Commission until 2019-01-15' at the top of the page... Is that an old thing that just hasn't been removed???


They always have some shit like that up


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

NoMas said:


> I was just looking at Fury's boxrec, and it says 'suspended by California State Athletic Commission until 2019-01-15' at the top of the page... Is that an old thing that just hasn't been removed???


Medical grounds.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

NoMas said:


> I was just looking at Fury's boxrec, and it says 'suspended by California State Athletic Commission until 2019-01-15' at the top of the page... Is that an old thing that just hasn't been removed???


 I'd have said 79 percent for that fight but after that 12 rounds he should be ready for 90 percent next time hopefully, peak prime 100 not far away at all


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> They always have some shit like that up





Zico said:


> Medical grounds.





The Kraken said:


> I'd have said 79 percent for that fight but after that 12 rounds he should be ready for 90 percent next time hopefully, peak prime 100 not far away at all


So who sanctioned the Wilder fight??? I just assumed as it was in LA the California commission sanctioned the fight, cant of been Nevada was it??? Or can the WBC just give the who ahead??? Reminds me when was it Haye??? Got a Luxembourg licence or something...


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

NoMas said:


> So who sanctioned the Wilder fight??? I just assumed as it was in LA the California commission sanctioned the fight, cant of been Nevada was it??? Or can the WBC just give the who ahead??? Reminds me when was it Haye??? Got a Luxembourg licence or something...


Yes, its the CSAC, I'm guessing because Fury was heavily knocked down they have specified he cannot compete until after the 15th January as a precaution.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Zico said:


> Yes, its the CSAC, I'm guessing because Fury was heavily knocked down they have specified he cannot compete until after the 15th January as a precaution.


Ohhh OK I see... I couldn't see him fighting before January anyways lol


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116042661440389121


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116042661440389121


Early on in the stop/start/stop negotiations that same insistence was put to Hearn, and he agreed with it.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134036411705974785


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134036411705974785


Tyson doesn't leave you wondering what he meant.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134397384182652929
Not a chance Joshua wants this fight before he meets Wilder...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134397384182652929
> Not a chance Joshua wants this fight before he meets Wilder...


So, Joshua says he will 'try and sit down with Fury and find out what it'll take to make the fight happen.'

Ben Davison has already made it abundantly clear Fury wants 50/50. How many times do they need to hear that?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> So, Joshua says he will 'try and sit down with Fury and find out what it'll take to make the fight happen.'
> 
> Ben Davison has already made it abundantly clear Fury wants 50/50. How many times do they need to hear that?


Almost as if Joshua and Hearn are trying to con the public...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Almost as if Joshua and Hearn are trying to con the public...


No more so than they are with Wilder, who they also want to 'sit down with and find out what it'll take to make the fight happen,' when they already know he also wants 50/50.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> No more so than they are with Wilder, who they also want to 'sit down with and find out what it'll take to make the fight happen,' when they already know he also wants 50/50.


Wilder has no interest in the aj fight at least for the foreseeable future


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Wilder has no interest in the aj fight at least for the foreseeable future


Wilder has made it absolutely unambiguous what he wants and for a long time now - 50/50.

There's no need to 'sit down and find that out'. We know that. Hearn knows that and Joshua knows that too.

I have no doubt both sides have mislead and at times lied through their teeth. But I believe 50/50 will get the fight made.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Wilder has no interest in the aj fight at least for the foreseeable future


It is starting to look like a mutual disinterest. The best way to break the deadlock is offer 50/50.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

What a strange time we live in, where non titlists want the same money as the champion, or they won't fight for the belts.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Bratwurzt said:


> What a strange time we live in, where non titlists want the same money as the champion, or they won't fight for the belts.


Joshua is a champion, not the champion.

Can "non titilists" never be of the same value as a champion?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> Wilder has made it absolutely unambiguous what he wants and for a long time now - 50/50.
> 
> There's no need to 'sit down and find that out'. We know that. Hearn knows that and Joshua knows that too.
> 
> I have no doubt both sides have mislead and at times lied through their teeth. But I believe 50/50 will get the fight made.


Wilder wants whatever Joshua gets, no more no less.
Seems a pretty simple request to be honest.
Put them in a room. Put 2 identical contracts on the table and tell them to sign...


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Can "non titilists" never be of the same value as a champion?


If you remove the money from the scenario (I know, it's about money) What you then have is one person offering up three belts and a title in a bet and the other ....nothing.

So no.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bratwurzt said:


> If you remove the money from the scenario (I know, it's about money) What you then have is one person offering up three belts and a title in a bet and the other ....nothing.
> 
> So no.


So Rocky Fielding should have earnt more than Canelo?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Wilder wants whatever Joshua gets, no more no less.
> Seems a pretty simple request to be honest.
> Put them in a room. Put 2 identical contracts on the table and tell them to sign...


It couldn't really be much simpler could it?


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Bratwurzt said:


> What a strange time we live in, where non titlists want the same money as the champion, or they won't fight for the belts.


I was quoting a post relevant to AJ-Wilder when I mentioned the 50/50 and Wilder is a titlist.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Wilder has made it absolutely unambiguous what he wants and for a long time now - 50/50.
> 
> There's no need to 'sit down and find that out'. We know that. Hearn knows that and Joshua knows that too.
> 
> I have no doubt both sides have mislead and at times lied through their teeth. But I believe 50/50 will get the fight made.


Hes said even if 50/50 was offered he wouldn't take it. Also why not even come to the table and negotiate?

Most importantly, if aj insists on 60/40 and wilder insists on 50/50, how is aj being labelled the one who doesn't want it? If wilder really wanted it, take the 60/40 and earn your career high payday. Just like if aj really wanted it, give wilder 50/50. 
At worst, they're both to blame equally.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> It is starting to look like a mutual disinterest. The best way to break the deadlock is offer 50/50.


The fact that wilder isnt even bothering to negotiate and has seemingly scheduled his next two fights already leads me to believe he has zero interest in the fight.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> What a strange time we live in, where non titlists want the same money as the champion, or they won't fight for the belts.


Belts don't sell fights, fighters do.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

sosolid4u09 said:


> The fact that wilder isnt even bothering to negotiate and has seemingly scheduled his next two fights already leads me to believe he has zero interest in the fight.


Wilder told them what he wants. They just aren't prepared to offer it.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

alternative hypothesis said:


> Wilder told them what he wants. They just aren't prepared to offer it.


He said he wouldn't even have accepted 50/50.

Even taking that aside, to not even be willing to negotiate makes it pretty dam clear wilder doesnt want it. When have we ever given a pass to someone who is making absolutely zero effort to negotiate. Its so obvious hes tied into a three fight deal with showtime. That's fine. But to pretend hes dying for the aj fight and its all hearns fault its not happening is laughable


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

onourway said:


> Belts don't sell fights, fighters do.


Aj has twice the profile wilder does. Next


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Aj has twice the profile wilder does. Next


So?

Wilder and Fury have ten times the profile and 100 times the appeal of anybody else he can fight so they have him over a barrel.

Joshua gets left with the option of fighting fat lads which lessen his own appeal and damage his reputation. This forces him in to a situation where he has to take terms he doesn't really want to take to get the fights on.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

sosolid4u09 said:


> He said he wouldn't even have accepted 50/50.
> 
> Even taking that aside, to not even be willing to negotiate makes it pretty dam clear wilder doesnt want it. When have we ever given a pass to someone who is making absolutely zero effort to negotiate. Its so obvious hes tied into a three fight deal with showtime. That's fine. But to pretend hes dying for the aj fight and its all hearns fault its not happening is laughable


Open your other ear and listen to the drivel coming out of the other camp.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177681340487127040


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177681340487127040


Joshua would be far better off answering 'I have my full focus on Ruiz. Ask me that when I am done with him and I have my titles back.'


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

That’s a dangerous as fuck fight for both, Wlad didn’t exactly get his ears boxed off, it was a overly cautious Fury against a Wlad unwilling to pull the trigger. Joshua will be dangerous for all 12 rounds, and if Wilder can catch him then so too could AJ. Joshua has great combos and I could see him not letting Fury off the hook.

I wouldn’t want to predict the fight, I just hope it happens soon, if he beats Ruiz in the rematch which I suspect he will, then next year could be great for the HW division.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

ChampionsForever said:


> That's a dangerous as fuck fight for both...


So is the Ruiz rematch. AJ should not be getting ahead of himself. That probably played a part in him losing the first fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180293248205475840
Fury is too busy working himself into a shoot


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

KOTF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180293248205475840
> Fury is too busy working himself into a shoot


Perfect fit. I haven't watched any wrestling in years, but will give this a go.

Makes much more sense than when Floyd did it, Fury has the size and the chat. Could make a career out of it when he finishes.

I know HHH, (a wrestler who kind of runs WWE), is a big boxing fan. Think he accompanied Pac Man to the ring before.

_edit_ I imagine HHH was straight on the phone when he saw the cut. He would have guessed the same as everyone here that Fury was out for a while, and would be happy to earn millions and build his profile in the interim.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

I am guessing his cut is keeping him out of action for a while. (like we all thought). 

There is a good chance they will build this into a storyline for a Wrestlemania match. Wrestlemania is usually at the start of April.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bob Weaver said:


> Perfect fit. I haven't watched any wrestling in years, but will give this a go.
> 
> Makes much more sense than when Floyd did it, Fury has the size and the chat. Could make a career out of it when he finishes.
> 
> ...


Vince McMahon has dabbled in boxing quite a bit over the years. Aside from Floyd's run, he brought in Mike Tyson and Butterbean during the 90's. He even made an offer to Lennox Lewis at one point. Muhammad Ali was part of the first Wrestlemania, and Vince was over in Japan with him for the Inoki fight (Vince's father was part of the promotion). He also helped with the distribution/promotion for Sugar Ray Leonard's fights against Donny Lalonde and Hector Camacho.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I know wrestling is pathetic yet i still watch it, was cool seeing fury there last night, his promo's will be a lot of fun, his match with Braun Strowman probably not as much lol.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

dkos said:


> Vince McMahon has dabbled in boxing quite a bit over the years. Aside from Floyd's run, he brought in Mike Tyson and Butterbean during the 90's. He even made an offer to Lennox Lewis at one point. Muhammad Ali was part of the first Wrestlemania, and Vince was over in Japan with him for the Inoki fight (Vince's father was part of the promotion). He also helped with the distribution/promotion for Sugar Ray Leonard's fights against Donny Lalonde and Hector Camacho.


He is also good friends with Trump, who was also a big boxing fan and used to host shows back when he had casinos.

I remember when Mike Tyson was involved. I kept telling the other kids in my school that if Tyson really punched Shawn Michaels in the face with his bare fists then you would see some clear facial damage. He didn't even have some slight bruising.

I am sure Mike has popped up several times since. He is always happy to make a buck. Maybe he and Fury could form a tag team. "The Terrible Tysons" or some such.


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

Tyson is a perfect fit for WWE. Makes sense to build his profile in the US through this. Hope they bring Frank in as his heel manager, "Do me a favour Mr McMahon!".


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bob Weaver said:


> He is also good friends with Trump, who was also a big boxing fan and used to host shows back when he had casinos.
> 
> I remember when Mike Tyson was involved. I kept telling the other kids in my school that if Tyson really punched Shawn Michaels in the face with his bare fists then you would see some clear facial damage. He didn't even have some slight bruising.
> 
> I am sure Mike has popped up several times since. He is always happy to make a buck. Maybe he and Fury could form a tag team. "The Terrible Tysons" or some such.


Tyson and Trump are both in the WWE Hal of Fame :lol:

If Fury does wrestle Braun, it'll be interesting to see how they do it. I can't see them putting Tyson over, but the celebrity is usually the one who wins -- like Floyd did against Big Show. Yet Braun is built as some sort of unstoppable monster that takes multiple finishers to put him down for a three count. The wrestling audience would be underwhelmed if Fury just landed a few punches and won. Maybe they both fall off the stage and it ends in a no contest?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

dkos said:


> Tyson and Trump are both in the WWE Hal of Fame :lol:
> 
> If Fury does wrestle Braun, it'll be interesting to see how they do it. I can't see them putting Tyson over, but the celebrity is usually the one who wins -- like Floyd did against Big Show. Yet Braun is built as some sort of unstoppable monster that takes multiple finishers to put him down for a three count. The wrestling audience would be underwhelmed if Fury just landed a few punches and won. Maybe they both fall off the stage and it ends in a no contest?


Fury is still undefeated. Even though WWE is staged, and most people are aware of this, I think it does hurt his brand to lose.

Can see him winning with the help of another wrestler, who his opponent then goes on to feud with.

Is the Undertaker still about? They could make the match a last man standing match, have Fury do his Undertaker impression from the Wilder fight at the count of 9, then the actual Undertaker comes in and smashes the big beardy guy with Fury for the win?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180531628088709123
Tyson cutting in front of Joshua to Saudi Arabia


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

As long as Wilder gets the job done in November, the rematch will be massive. The promotion will be unreal.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

dkos said:


> Tyson and Trump are both in the WWE Hal of Fame :lol:
> 
> If Fury does wrestle Braun, it'll be interesting to see how they do it. I can't see them putting Tyson over, but the celebrity is usually the one who wins -- like Floyd did against Big Show. Yet Braun is built as some sort of unstoppable monster that takes multiple finishers to put him down for a three count. The wrestling audience would be underwhelmed if Fury just landed a few punches and won. Maybe they both fall off the stage and it ends in a no contest?


Some sort of cheating or betrayal will happen.

always does.


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Fury is still undefeated. Even though WWE is staged, and most people are aware of this, I think it does hurt his brand to lose.
> 
> *Can see him winning with the help of another wrestler, who his opponent then goes on to feud with.*
> 
> Is the Undertaker still about? They could make the match a last man standing match, have Fury do his Undertaker impression from the Wilder fight at the count of 9, then the actual Undertaker comes in and smashes the big beardy guy with Fury for the win?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181403193332264960


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181403193332264960


It is a wonder the ring didn't tip over :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

WAR FURY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Tyson smothering his own work there. 

Seems to be missing a lot, and there doesn't seem to be much power behind those punches. :think1


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/49970087


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181403481296396288


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Joshua has beaten Ruiz.
Fury beats Wilder in Feb.

How does this fight go?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221475439534886913


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fury, on lastnights performance, batters Joshua if they meet.
Changed my vote from decision to stoppage...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah he would. Joshua is way too stiff and basic for Fury.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

This is how fights get made. You turn up at your rivals fights.

Joshuas non appearance at both of these fights tells me all I need to know


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231345321940221953


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I don’t understand how Fury’s fight against Wilder makes any difference to people’s thoughts on the outcome against AJ.

Fury beats AJ all day every day (& twice on a Sunday)

Fury wouldn’t use the same tactics either as AJ is physically very strong and better on the inside.

Fury boxes his ears off for 6 rounds and then steps on the gas & takes him out late


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Fury's win last night doesn't change my opinion, he still didn't have the power he needed to stop Wilder for nearly 5 rounds who could barely stand up! 
AJ still has the massive power advantage combined with being a pretty decent boxer so I'm staying with him for the KO. People need to remember Wilder was a one trick pony and the Equilibrium issue took that from him. AJ wont have that problem.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

I've always favoured a fit Fury to beat AJ, think his movement would cause AJ all kinds of problems. 

The only thing that last night changed is it might come by a late stoppage now instead of a points decision. 

I'm an AJ fan, I hope I'm wrong and AJ can pull out the win but I think he'd have to dig deeper than he has ever done before to pull it out.


----------



## brian1982 (Jun 1, 2013)

AJ would really struggle to get past Fury's left hand.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Joshua has much better fundamental skills than Wilder, not enough to beat Fury but enough so that it won't be a cakewalk. On current form, the only person who beats Fury is himself (or Joe Joyce ofc)


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

The mother in law was just asking me about the fight. She knows next to nothing about boxing.

Apparently she saw Paris Fury on the Piers Morgan breakfast show thing and thought she came across really well. (she always does tbf). She is now a Fury fan.

Edit. Wrong thread. I will ask her how she sees this fight going, keep this relevant.

Edit 2. She says Fury tko 9. Too big, too slick, too gypsy apparently.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Brighton Bomber said:


> I've always favoured a fit Fury to beat AJ, think his movement would cause AJ all kinds of problems.
> 
> The only thing that last night changed is it might come by a late stoppage now instead of a points decision.
> 
> I'm an AJ fan, I hope I'm wrong and AJ can pull out the win but I think he'd have to dig deeper than he has ever done before to pull it out.


Not sure what sort of game plan AJ could employ to beat a fully fit and motivated Fury.

He doesn't beat him on the outside, won't be him on the inside, he's unlikely to stop him either.

kinda think his best chance is to keep everything long & fight in 30 second flurries towards the end of the round. Try and nick rounds and get a robbery decision


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> This is how fights get made. You turn up at your rivals fights.
> 
> Joshuas non appearance at both of these fights tells me all I need to know
> 
> ...


Yeah? Which fights did fury or wilder attend of Joshuas?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I don't understand how Fury's fight against Wilder makes any difference to people's thoughts on the outcome against AJ.
> 
> Fury beats AJ all day every day (& twice on a Sunday)
> 
> ...


You don't understand how one combatant proving he is better than people thought would effect those peoples picks on the same fighter moving forward?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury AJ is a far easier pick than Fury Wilder was due to Wilders ridiculous one shot power.

Fury easily.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Fury's win last night doesn't change my opinion, he still didn't have the power he needed to stop Wilder for nearly 5 rounds who could barely stand up!
> AJ still has the massive power advantage combined with being a pretty decent boxer so I'm staying with him for the KO. People need to remember Wilder was a one trick pony and the Equilibrium issue took that from him. AJ wont have that problem.


You say that as if you think your opinion matters. atsch


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

No man born of his mother is beating Fury right now

I still think Wilder has the best shot and wouldn't mind a trilogy fight. For Fury's legacy and unification a fight with AJ is preferable, but I don't think AJ has a better chance than Wilder


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

alternative hypothesis said:


> You say that as if you think your opinion matters. atsch


Don't be a cock. This is a forum all this is is opinions and just cause you don't agree with me doesn't invalidate my opinion.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231492162719748097


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I didn't need to see Fury humble Wilder to be convinced he would beat Joshua. Fury is close enough to Joshua's worst nightmare.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> Fury's win last night doesn't change my opinion, he still didn't have the power he needed to stop Wilder for nearly 5 rounds who could barely stand up!
> AJ still has the massive power advantage combined with being a pretty decent boxer so I'm staying with him for the KO. People need to remember Wilder was a one trick pony and the Equilibrium issue took that from him. AJ wont have that problem.


How did wilder get hurt in the first place? Slipped in the shower?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fury beats aj quite easily.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Don't be a cock. This is a forum all this is is opinions and just cause you don't agree with me doesn't invalidate my opinion.


You are entitled to your opinion. But if you continue to argue and deflect away from any truth that doesn't suit you you can expect to be called out for it.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

sosolid4u09 said:


> How did wilder get hurt in the first place? Slipped in the shower?


Cut himself shaving I heard.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

alternative hypothesis said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. But if you continue to argue and deflect away from any truth that doesn't suit you you can expect to be called out for it.


Again you clearly don't understand. Things you say are your OPINION not FACT. Just cause everyone on here apart from me agrees doesn't make you right! It makes you sheep!


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Again you clearly don't understand. Things you say are your OPINION not FACT. Just cause everyone on here apart from me agrees doesn't make you right! It makes you sheep!


You just keep kezzaing yourself by trying to argue and deflect away any facts that don't suit your agenda. Look up the definition of fact. Facts are facts, regardless of what people say about them.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Listen... Shit for Brains
Here is the difference

FACT: Fury won the Fight
OPINION: Fury is the best thing since sliced bread and everyone should worship him.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Ar558a said:


> Don't be a cock. This is a forum all this is is opinions and just cause you don't agree with me doesn't invalidate my opinion.


Your being a massive window licker though, we understand which fighters bootyhole you want to lick .

At least contribute something worth the bandwidth or .......

orky


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ar558a needs to understand the the punches landed in AJ vs Fat Andy and Fury vs Wilder 2 are legit, it is not the punchers fault that the opponent moves his head when the punch is thrown and it lands in a different place, the punch was still intended to do damage, no luck in either KD, both then got battered, both legit wins.

I don't understand your obsession with crying about both punches and results.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One thing I predict with absolute confidence is that we'll get mercilessly raped on the PPV for this fight. What you reckon £40? £50?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

IPTV has never failed me so i don't care what the PPV price is, could be 100 quid for all i care, i am not paying either way.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Hearns in full on damage control for brand AJ in the US, he has just been on Ariel Helwanis MMA Hour :yep


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hearn is a cunt.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Listen... Shit for Brains
> Here is the difference
> 
> FACT: Fury won the Fight
> OPINION: Fury is the best thing since sliced bread and everyone should worship him.


FACT: Fury had a very significant win over Wilder and won the WBC world title.

OPINION : Fury's win has absolutely devastated you and I am enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ar558a wants to taste and gurgle Eddie's evil cum before swallowing it all down. Mind you fair play to him.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

shenmue said:


> Ar558a needs to understand the the punches landed in AJ vs Fat Andy and Fury vs Wilder 2 are legit, it is not the punchers fault that the opponent moves his head when the punch is thrown and it lands in a different place, the punch was still intended to do damage, no luck in either KD, both then got battered, both legit wins.
> 
> I don't understand your obsession with crying about both punches and results.


If you aim somewhere and the target moves and you hit somewhere different that turns out to better location you can't claim credit for that. At best you guessed, more likely it was dumb luck. Fury still won but all this fucking arse licking is really getting on my wick.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> If you aim somewhere and the target moves and you hit somewhere different that turns out to better location you can't claim credit for that. At best you guessed, more likely it was dumb luck. Fury still won but all this fucking arse licking is really getting on my wick.


You are on the verge of quitting. Once a quitter always a quitter. But I hope you hang around and get slowly fried.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231492162719748097


For all the faults you can possibly level at travellers, they knowing fighting. It's in them, and they have an inherent understanding. Billy Joe can be a right twat, but getting him talking about boxing and he suddenly sounds really smart.

I'll never doubt Big John again.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ar558a said:


> Again you clearly don't understand. Things you say are your OPINION not FACT. Just cause everyone on here apart from me agrees doesn't make you right! It makes you sheep!


I think we've visited this territory before haven't we?

Wasn't it something like if you had a million people all thinking one thing and you disagreed you'd still think they were all wrong?

I really do hope for your sake you're 12. Because if you're an actual fully grown adult you're borderline fucking special needs mate.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

And I’m being polite with the borderline


----------



## On The Ball City (Jan 22, 2020)

There are murmurs from the less reliable end of the boxing media chain that Wilder has already sacked Mark Breland. But chances are they are only speculating in the hope he does and will then claim the scoop.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233337383074062336


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Sky rinsing Furys name for views


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Fury led Wlad a merry dance. Likewise Wilder in their rematch. Neither could find Fury to land on him. Too clever. Too evasive. Will Joshua be able to? One would have to suspect not.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

DB Cooper said:


> Fury led Wlad a merry dance. Likewise Wilder in their rematch. Neither could find Fury to land on him. Too clever. Too evasive. Will Joshua be able to? One would have to suspect not.


I would favour Fury, but Joshua has a few things going for him that Wilder and Wlad did not.

Wlad and Wilder like to fight "big", and were not able to adapt to fighting a bigger man. They still tried to fight as they usually do.

For a tall athlete, AJ often fights small. Tucking up, getting inside, throwing combos.

He is/(was?), more aggressive than Wilder and old Wlad too. His footwork is more positive, and he can press the action.

He has also shown the ability to adapt that Wlad maybe hasn't in years, and Wilder hasn't ever.

I reckon Fury will use his height, reach, and boxing ability to bust Joshua up from a distance. Look to manhandle him and tire him out on the inside. Get a late stoppage on a gassed AJ.

It will be interesting to see that, if Joshua can get inside and throw some hard combos, can he hurt Fury. I think he can, I just don't think he will do it often enough to turn the fight.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235258905489551362


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235258905489551362


This is a genuine quote from Hearn...

'We've just got to iron out some basic things like broadcaster and where the fight is going to take place.'

What a prick.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sure Hearn mocked the idea of his fighters signing to fight someone in the future whilst they have an upcoming fight. Can't remember who, but I'm sure he's been there.

He's happy to do it the other way around though.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

IvanDrago said:


> I'm sure Hearn mocked the idea of his fighters signing to fight someone in the future whilst they have an upcoming fight. Can't remember who, but I'm sure he's been there.
> 
> He's happy to do it the other way around though.


Even if it's hypocritical surely you want the deal done as quickly as possible? Especially as Fury's stock (with everyone else) could be higher than it is right now?


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

"December limits us in the UK, it just really leaves us with the Principality Stadium [in Cardiff], so we're going to look at all options but first thing's first, let's get the deal papered and know exactly where we stand. " - Looks like EH is already softening the ground for the fight to go overseas, I hope the Sheikhs are getting the cheque books out. The last thing I want is a fight between two Brits to be on a time to suit a bunch of Gun toting ******* republicans!


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Ar558a said:


> "December limits us in the UK, it just really leaves us with the Principality Stadium [in Cardiff], so we're going to look at all options but first thing's first, let's get the deal papered and know exactly where we stand. " - Looks like EH is already softening the ground for the fight to go overseas, I hope the Sheikhs are getting the cheque books out. The last thing I want is a fight between two Brits to be on a time to suit a bunch of Gun toting ******* republicans!


You are such an obvious matchroom plant :lol:


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

Shockingly I actually agree with Bob Weavers post, and Ben Davidson said something similar though he buried it a bit so as not to piss off Fury.

At long Range it's Fury's fight, it'd be boring and dull but Fury is rangier

Up close and personal I belive Joshua has a clear edge, he has the ability to put together devestating bursts in close, and while Fury can definitely fight inside, he's not as powerful or explosive. He's not a Ruiz type with crazy fast hands and very good power, he's got ok accumulative power but I don't see him being able to blast Joshua early. 

It's a tough fight for Joshua to be sure, 270lb of gypsy flab will be weighing all over him so he would have to get it done quickly, but he has a live chance. I see it around 60/40 in favour of Fury.

The anti Joshua mob who say he's got no chin, no heart, he's just total rubbish, you need to pull your head out of Fury's ass, open your eyes and actually analyse the styles.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

You've got to go on ignore sorry wesshaw, I don't need to see you posting porky vids in 5 threads


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Hkbrit said:


> You've got to go on ignore sorry wesshaw


apology not accepted...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250120081415299072


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256237753689419776


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

It'd be superb if they could get this done. 

Makes so much sense.


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

From listening to Frank's Boxing Social interview today, it sounds like this actually might happen. The idea of Frank handling the negotiations with the Saudi's terrifies me though. Can't see Warren coming out of the Saudi judicial system well if anything goes awry....


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I can't see it happening pre vaccine which means summer 21 at the earliest. They aint giving up ~£2-5m of gate receipts.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Nurologic (May 5, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256237753689419776


Hearn talks nonsense, he knows for a fact this fight isn't happening next or until late 2021 for that matter.

Why would wilder step aside? Pulev is cashing out and we also have Usyk.

If this fight happenes earlier than October 2021 if at all I would be shocked.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CA-YIc-njU3/


----------



## Yaboo (Mar 1, 2019)

*Fury schools the robotic chump.*


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Fury gives the big stiff idiot a boxing lesson.


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ a puncher's chance at best.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

Hearns Rock Newman’s Fury.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Love it. Genuinely think AJ has a good chance in this. His IQ is better than Wilder's. If Fury gets past Wilder again, then I reckon Fury vs AJ is 50/50. Joshua will absolutely go to the body. He won't be trying to box with Fury. People who think Fury will smash Joshua are mad.


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Love it. Genuinely think AJ has a good chance in this. His IQ is better than Wilder's. If Fury gets past Wilder again, then I reckon Fury vs AJ is 50/50. Joshua will absolutely go to the body. He won't be trying to box with Fury. People who think Fury will smash Joshua are mad.


People who think people think Fury will smash Joshua are mad. Fury will stick and move, never be there to hit and just be the robotic Joshua's absolute worst nightmare.


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


I have had enough Eddie Hearn for one lifetime and won't be listening to 51 more minutes of him to find out nothing that hasn't been said before.

It must be just an amazing coincidence that this 'news' comes out straight after AJ's controversial comments. One could be forgiven for thinking Hearn just wants to take people's minds off what AJ said by making a (non) announcement. "Look over here. There's nothing to see over there."


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

dominus said:


> People who think people think Fury will smash Joshua are mad. Fury will stick and move, never be there to hit and just be the robotic Joshua's absolute worst nightmare.


You're talking as if Fury cannot be hit. He was touched up by Wilder in the rematch, and was getting touched up by Wallin. Joshua is smarter than Wilder. He won't go swinging and hope.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> You're talking as if Fury cannot be hit. He was touched up by Wilder in the rematch, and was getting touched up by Wallin. Joshua is smarter than Wilder. He won't go swinging and hope.


AJ hasn't got the speed or footwork to cause Fury much concern. He will probably have his moments but Fury UD over a frustrated and exhausted AJ..


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

MTK links drawing some unwanted attention.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-europe-53010105


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

This places will literally meltdown if AJ wins.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> This places will literally meltdown if AJ wins.


I'll be cheering on Fury, and make him favourite to boot. Wouldn't rule out AJ or lose my head if he wins though.

Just hope it happens, pref in the UK or somewhere with a good timezone, and we get a good fight.

Will be a lot of upset people whoever wins. It does seem a majority pro Fury crowd on here though.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I think the Fury difficult to hit thing is a myth.

Fury was one dodgy doctor's decision away from losing to Wallin.


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> This places will literally meltdown if AJ wins.


I get the impression you will need to be on suicide watch if he loses.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Bratwurzt said:


> I think the Fury difficult to hit thing is a myth.
> 
> Fury was one dodgy doctor's decision away from losing to Wallin.


He is more difficult to hit than most, if not all, heavies though. Wlad, Wilder, and Chisora all struggled, and they're good fighters.

It will depend on his focus, and his opposition though. Every one has off nights, and even defensive masters meet fighters they can't hold off. (e.g. Pepp - Saddler. Not that I'm saying Fury is as elusive as Pepp).

But, yeah, Joshua can def land on him. Can he do it hard enough and often enough to win? We'll find out next year hopefully.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bratwurzt said:


> I think the Fury difficult to hit thing is a myth.
> 
> Fury was one dodgy doctor's decision away from losing to Wallin.


Fury's performances have always peaked and troughed in line with the perceived level of his performance. He's always been lacklustre when not threatened,

That's not new.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Joshua beats Fury. I like the way the guy who backed Joshua to retire after the loss to Ruiz were citing him to retire saying Ruiz has his number are backing Fury for an easy win.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Joshua beats Fury. I like the way the guy who backed Joshua to retire after the loss to Ruiz were citing him to retire saying Ruiz has his number are backing Fury for an easy win.


Name names.


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Joshua beats Fury. I like the way the guy who backed Joshua to retire after the loss to Ruiz were citing him to retire saying Ruiz has his number are backing Fury for an easy win.


Well out with it then...


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

dominus said:


> I get the impression you will need to be on suicide watch if he loses.


No but it will sad that the face of the sport will be one of the most unprofessional sportspeople I have ever seen.


----------



## dominus (Sep 16, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> No but it will sad that the face of the sport will be one of the most unprofessional sportspeople I have ever seen.


That AJ was a drug peddler doesn't bother you?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

dominus said:


> That AJ was a drug peddler doesn't bother you?


And a borderline racist??


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274046958534103041


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Porky is the weapon of the century


----------



## tco (Jun 19, 2013)

Arum now talking about Fury-Wilder being delayed until February and the WBC saying if Fury wins he must fight Whyte.

Fury-AJ isn't even on the radar. Start thinking 2022.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299279416930054144


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299279416930054144


Not like Carl to stir things. He couldn't still be holding a grudge because the Sun ranked Joshua above him in their UK atg pfp list, could he? :lol:

Shithouse is one of my favourite English insults that we don't really use up here. Pfp we are better at insults and swearing I'd say, but that's a decent one.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

The Scots have some hilarious insults.

I also love the way they say 'chups'


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307649167288938497


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315246111246999554


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Arum making it sound like Fury won't be fighting Wilder in December. Will be fighting someone else and then, in his next fight, Joshua.

Wilder no longer on the radar?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

DB Cooper said:


> Wilder no longer on the radar?


Fury/Wilder 3 is a foregone conclusion really, isn't it?

If Fury can get a warm up fight in to end the year then face Joshua next year that the best possible outcome imo...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Fury/Wilder 3 is a foregone conclusion really, isn't it?
> 
> If Fury can get a warm up fight in to end the year then face Joshua next year that the best possible outcome imo...


Not sure about a foregone conclusion but I think we all want to see Fury-Joshua.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315979237434761218


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320774374606151681


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331569694038515715

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331577374429777920


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

lets get it on...


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> lets get it on...


Joshua will find a way of pulling out


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337905687502807040


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Couldn’t give a shit if this takes place in Saudi or wherever, just get the fight made. No ones arsed if Saudi hang benders.


----------



## London (Jan 2, 2019)

What's fish eyes involvement in tyson fury? Seems like he has given arum lasting power of attorney over fury. Fish eyes is completely fucked. Not a peep has come out of that mouth.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't see how they're going to agree on a channel for this? Maybe give 2 options and then combine the pot?


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

My prediction is AJ will fight Usyk next.

Fury will fight Deontay Wilder.

All this is just hype for the moment. 
Plus Eddie Hearns proposal for the fight to take place in May or June is nonsense.

Noway is Fury stupid enough to go straight into an AJ fight after being out of the ring for 16 months.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Dynamito said:


> My prediction is AJ will fight Usyk next.
> 
> Fury will fight Deontay Wilder.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he is


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> My prediction is AJ will fight Usyk next.
> 
> Fury will fight Deontay Wilder.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Hearn and ajs spin will be that they only care about the undisputed. All belts need to be on the line. Thats all that matters


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm guessing given the emergence of COVID-19 : The Super Strain, that the chances of this happening before the autumn have dropped dramatically. I wont surprise me if this gets pushed to 2022. I can't see either side giving up the £10m+ to do it BCD.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343991026969686017


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346221738359746560


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Seen comments from Finkel that mediation is still ongoing.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349648491941949440


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353372932056240134


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353372932056240134


Most boxing sites seem to be running with "contracts will be exchanged this week."


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugy7Cd2EAeByTZwk7FR4AaABCQSounds like good news..


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354424299466207234


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/829249/anthony-joshua-vs-tyson-fury-ppv-price/
How much would people be willing to pay for this.

If there is no covid restrictions I would pay £50 friends over get the bbq out beers and yea it would be worth it.

If restrictions remain in place looks like it will be the fire stick solo.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358062565851602951


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

There's a 4 minute video in this article, don't bother reading the article just watch the video, Spencer Oliver and Simon Jordan are having a good discussing and making arguments for and against the allegedly proposed PPV for this event, Jordan's against it, Oliver's trying his best to justify it

https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/829249/anthony-joshua-vs-tyson-fury-ppv-price/


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

EH has talked about it being £30, he joked about £50 but said he wasn't serious, the backlash would be pretty intense, especially given that fans are unlikely to be able to go to pubs en masse to watch. I would have considered £30 (although the thought of any of my hard earned cash going to Fury makes me want to vomit) but above that I'd have to stream it.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

£25 I reckon, I don’t really have a dog in this one, people are definitely underestimating AJ though, like this will be a cakewalk, AJ is the best Fury has fought by far.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

“It’s very, very hard for Eddie to shut up. I told him, let’s get this over the line, let’s get this done, and then we’ll make a joint announcement" - said Bob Arum.

“To stop Eddie is like stopping a raging river, he can’t keep his mouth shut."


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Don’t care what it costs on a PPV of this magnitude you cough up. Don’t trust a dodgy stream on this one.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/56189255
Fury saying no progress, looks like a negotiating tactic to me...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/56189255
> Fury saying no progress, looks like a negotiating tactic to me...


I realize there's a balancing act between the priorities of promoting a fight and getting it made but Hearn seems to delight in turning negotiations into soap operas. As Arum said of Hearn recently, 'he can't keep his mouth shut.'


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358062565851602951


AJ's name first. Fury walks first. Done.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I realize there's a balancing act between the priorities of promoting a fight and getting it made but Hearn seems to delight in turning negotiations into soap operas. As Arum said of Hearn recently, 'he can't keep his mouth shut.'


Bit rich of Arum to be talking foul of another promoter actually talking about and promoting his fighter. Especially considering all that Arum has been doing for Bud and Teo lately.

The more Hearn speaks about it the more the boxing world speaks about it and the hype that both Fury and AJ stay in the headlines etc etc.... Arum is dog shit at this stuff lately


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367079096652554245


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367871654601367555


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

There's a lot of suggestion following this interview yesterday that Fury doesn't want the fight. He said he won't fight in the UK again and he doesn't care who he fights this year but he will be fighting twice. I listened to the interview but didn't watch it but reading some of the comments it seems Fury's body language was pretty negative and many are saying he's scared to get in there with Joshua, decide for yourselves but having listened and not watched I didn't get that feeling, I just heard someone who was irritated with the questions and the prolonged negotiations, sounds to me like someone who just wants to fight and not talk.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Well unsurprising given his general discipline he can't keep on message with Arum even with £100m on the line. I don't think he scared but equally if the fight doesn't happen in a way he thinks he can Blame AJ/EH I'm sure he wouldn't mind that as he will be just claim to be the "rightful champion" and all that other BS. The guys is inherently unstable so you cant expect anything normal from him.


----------



## Quickeyg (Nov 30, 2018)

Those who want to marry Anthony Joshua AKA the Joshua Fanboy girl Tube channels are going CRAZY - they REALLY think Tyson Fury is scared of little AJ lol.
Especially one individual by the name of Raphael Donkey Dawkins a true Fanboy girl if I ever saw one.................. right up AJ's bottom hole, living there 24/7.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

It's not about the money is it gypo? You are a fighting man.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

46 Wins said:


> There's a lot of suggestion following this interview yesterday that Fury doesn't want the fight. He said he won't fight in the UK again ....


If I were Fury, I'd simply refuse to fight on an Eddie Hearn card.

Especially after tonight's robbery of Gonzlez.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> If I were Fury, I'd simply refuse to fight on an Eddie Hearn card.


It won't be a EH card, it will be a co-promotion between Matchroom, Top Rank and Queensbury. I'm guessing Judge selection will be in the contract terms.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> It won't be a EH card, it will be a co-promotion between Matchroom, Top Rank and Queensbury. I'm guessing Judge selection will be in the contract terms.


Ok then !


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375034070971920385


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375034070971920385


Unless all the masses have been vaccinated, that's super irresponsible. Just like the UFC 261


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

double post


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Unless all the masses have been vaccinated, that's super irresponsible. Just like the UFC 261


It ain't happening EH mentioned as a really unlikely possibility (he even said he shouldn't have said it). I'm sure it's the kind of thing he says just to keep the fight in the press/trending on SM.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378057542153166852


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Everyone just needs to wear a mask in the UK

jesus..


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

DobyZhee said:


> Everyone just needs to wear a mask in the UK
> 
> jesus..


They already are. But that doesn't completely ensure safety from transmission.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

One is reminded of Will Durant summarising Aristotle's ideas with the quote "We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit.” And those habits belong to Joshua, not to Tyson Fury. But as Diogenes would say about masturbating in public places "If only it were as easy to banish hunger-by rubbing my belly." In other words, because Fury is a Gypsy and has zero fux given, excellence by habit may not compete with the whimsy of creative genius and Bohemian hedonism. Chaos may always overtake order, eventually. And that is really the crucial key to the actuator of the analysis of the fight between the men of which that are to and an and insofar as that of which is the two men whom be and are in question. The sentence before this is something that I did not plan and it probably showed and I apologise for it. But only for that sentence. The stuff before it was golden.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

@Boxed Ears I hope you are enjoying the drugs you are on :banana:rofl


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

The fuck did I just read


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> The fuck did I just read


Joshua is boringly predictable in his formulaic excellence, whereas Fury is mercurial in his entropic brilliance, hence the clear favorite.

Geez, can't you guys read English? :lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, really, guys. Cable gets it. Damn.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> They already are. But that doesn't completely ensure safety from transmission.


Are you talking about COVID or a Matchroom card?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Bratwurzt said:


> Are you talking about COVID or a Matchroom card?


Catching COVID at a Matchroom card. Or any card for that matter.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

You guys are paranoid as fuck about catching covid at a boxing match in the summertime.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Sorry, shit joke, I meant we all need protecting from a Matchroom transmission.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Looking more and more likely this aint happening. Everything I here from the Fury camp is negative. Looks like he is gonna use COVID and lower fees from the Saudis to pull the plug and go and fight Wallin a few more times.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> Looking more and more likely this aint happening. Everything I here from the Fury camp is negative. Looks like he is gonna use COVID and lower fees from the Saudis to pull the plug and go and fight Wallin a few more times.


It is quite understandable that that's what you are hoping for.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

smash the dosser said:


> It is quite understandable that that's what you are hoping for.


That isn't what I was saying, I always knew that Fury would find an excuse to pull out and try and blame EH and AJ. If he actually wanted the fight all of his team would have been talking it up rather than using every opportunity to say it wasnt happening. AJ and EH will take this fight, they aint pulling out but looks like TF is all talk and AJ might end up having to fight Usyk instead.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> That isn't what I was saying, I always knew that Fury would find an excuse to pull out and try and blame EH and AJ. If he actually wanted the fight all of his team would have been talking it up rather than using every opportunity to say it wasnt happening. AJ and EH will take this fight, they aint pulling out but looks like TF is all talk and AJ might end up having to fight Usyk instead.


You have shot your load prematurely.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Well I hope it still happens but all the signs ENTIRELY from Fury's camp are pointing against it.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> Well I hope it still happens but all the signs ENTIRELY from Fury's camp are pointing against it.


Most of what we are hearing from most sources at the moment is contradicting rubbish.

Hearn as usual jumped the gun by announcing the fight before it was even finalized and what has followed was fairly predictable.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380898019302903809


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380898019302903809


Hearn too busy jetsetting around to get this fight made.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

it'll get made, maybe not tommorow but chill yaselves.

if you had the opportunity do something for x money, or 10x money if you wait a bit, what choice would you make?


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

kf3 said:


> it'll get made, maybe not tommorow but chill yaselves.
> 
> if you had the opportunity do something for x money, or 10x money if you wait a bit, what choice would you make?


Funny how AJ's fanboys didn't see it that way when Wilder wasn't accepting Hearn's series of lowball offers.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

smash the dosser said:


> Funny how AJ's fanboys didn't see it that way when Wilder wasn't accepting Hearn's series of lowball offers.


fanboys gonna fanboy i guess.

ftr i like all three of the guys, none is perfect by any means, but wilder is my favorite.

i just don't understand the hate people have for him, a huge punching but vulnerable heavyweight who has been in most of the really good fights the division has given us this century, a guy who started boxing late and still made it to the top, just the ortiz fights alone should have made anyone a fan.

i just voted fury on pts, was the safe pick but is def how i see the fight playing out.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382318168207659016


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

The hype is gone for this fight for me.
Of course I’ll watch it if it ever gets done.

But the Fury and AJ both being unable to get it done and the back and fourth has killed it.

Couldn’t care less about either one if them at the moment


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Funny how Fury's team said it was so easy to do business when he was desperate for a shot. Suddenly, now he has something to lose, making a fight is a little more difficult.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383077353182597124


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384454399095840768


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386279281706274816


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388557221995425792


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390705614725201921


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390705614725201921


 This announcement is in a perpetual state of coming some time early next week. Eddie "we'll have it done this week, or early next week" Hearn


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391460362713804804


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Pretty clear message.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Fury clearly doesn't fancy this one.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392085388278259718


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392085388278259718


It's nice that Hearn and AJ are "comfortable" but what about Warren, Arum and Fury? I just watched the Warren interview this is all getting very tedious now if contracts aren't signed by the end of the week and an announcement made from both sides confirming it's on then I'd be happy to see Tyson Fury fight someone else this summer, Joshua's had a fight this year but Fury is yet to get out and he can't just not fight in the hope that eventually this undisputed clash will get made, even if it is to go ahead in August that's a long time between fights and I don't want to hear any excuses so I'd be happier if they fought in December with both men in a tick over beforehand


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392409038768443393


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392853579313078275


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393985791903387648


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

At last


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394047505994682368


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Arbitrator rules in favour of Wilder:

https://www.msn.com/en-ie/sport/box...as-deontay-wilder-trilogy-ordered/ar-BB1gQ6xk
Hopefully he takes step aside money. I think Fury will look to make an example of him if they do get around to fighting.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394047505994682368


If thats true that is pretty good. EH thinks the PPV will do 3m in th UK at £30 a pop so thats another £90m ($126m) which takes us to $275m before international rights are sold. This could easily get to $400m.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Tko6 said:


> Arbitrator rules in favour of Wilder:
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ie/sport/box...as-deontay-wilder-trilogy-ordered/ar-BB1gQ6xk
> Hopefully he takes step aside money. I think Fury will look to make an example of him if they do get around to fighting.


A "Retired Judge" what actual authority does he have. I'm guessing they just ignore it, it looks like he is a US judge so unless the IBF (who are US based) have a problem I don't see how this can affect two UK fighters fighting in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> A "Retired Judge" what actual authority does he have. I'm guessing they just ignore it, it looks like he is a US judge so unless the IBF (who are US based) have a problem I don't see how this can affect two UK fighters fighting in Saudi Arabia?


I'm inclined to think that this was nothing more than a smart investment by Wilder. A few thousand dollars on lawyers, and he gets millions more in step aside money.

I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> A "Retired Judge" what actual authority does he have. I'm guessing they just ignore it, it looks like he is a US judge so unless the IBF (who are US based) have a problem I don't see how this can affect two UK fighters fighting in Saudi Arabia?


Arbitrator would have been appointed by the courts. So this will be legally binding.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Arbitrator would have been appointed by the courts. So this will be legally binding.


This is probably the only time I'll check if Dwyer does a video on the topic. He has a legal background and has dealt with sporting issues for Andre Ward iirc. I saw some random comment on YouTube saying that Fury can appeal to have judgement thrown out, but I haven't seen anyone with a legal background say anything yet.


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> A "Retired Judge" what actual authority does he have. I'm guessing they just ignore it, it looks like he is a US judge so unless the IBF (who are US based) have a problem I don't see how this can affect two UK fighters fighting in Saudi Arabia?


Yeah the article is a little light on the details for example why are they concluding that the fight is off or delayed because an arbitrator ruled in Wilder's favour? As you said they can just ignore him and if they can't then we need to know why not.

Although I want to see undisputed I've always voiced my dissatisfaction at Fury skipping out on Wilder, Wilder gave him a voluntary crack they came away even so Wilder offered him another go and all that man asked is that if he lost he could have another crack at the title that he didn't have to let Fury challenge him for in the first place.

He skipped out on Klitschko and then Wilder when both fighters had rematch clauses, I hope he does fight Wilder next, settle that and then go fight AJ or if Wilder's happy to step aside no problem


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Dynamito said:


> Arbitrator would have been appointed by the courts. So this will be legally binding.


But it won't have any legal authority in Saudi Arabia and Fury is a British national so what are they gonna do?


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

46 Wins said:


> But it won't have any legal authority in Saudi Arabia and Fury is a British national so what are they gonna do?


Seize and desist order against the promoters and Alphabet bodies to prevent them from promoting and sanctioning the event.


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Dynamito said:


> Seize and desist order against the promoters and Alphabet bodies to prevent them from promoting and sanctioning the event.


Damn that sounds a pretty good option, I didn't consider that. Even Matchroom would have to comply since they have a US arm and operate there regularly now.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

46 Wins said:


> Damn that sounds a pretty good option, I didn't consider that. Even Matchroom would have to comply since they have a US arm and operate there regularly now.


Wilder could sue Tyson Fury and his promoters for breach of contract. And Matchroom and AJs management company for Tortious interference in a contract.

If the Saudi organisers have a Sports event company registered in the USA they can also be sued for Tortious interference.

Bottom line they are most likely gonna gave to pay Wilder step aside money... and option of being the first defence for the winner.

It all depends on how Uncle Al Haymon wants to play it....Haymon might be a useless promoter but he is very good on the contractual legalities, thats why fighters started hiring him to begin with.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

And if it comes to step aside Matchroom and AJ will argue that step aside money should come out of Furys and his Promoters share of the revenue. Since its their contract obligation.

Furys team could argue they wont sign of on the agreement unless the step aside cash is skimmed of the top of the total revenue.

So if the story of Arbitrator ruling in Wilders favour is true... Plenty of legal Chess play and wrangling to come.

In the interim the Saudis could say they are no longer interested.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

If this cancels the AJ v Fury fight, Wilder will be even less popular than he is already especially if given how hard it was to arrange and get to (if not quite over) the line. I wonder how much he would as stand aside money? I'm guessing given the money on the table for that fight it will be at least $10 million and then I'm guessing there will be an argument over who pays it as EH and AJ will rightly argue it should come from Fury's split while I'm sure Fury will want that AJ pays 50%. Wouldn't surprise if this Kibboshes the whole thing and Fury fights Wilder and AJ v Usyk and maybe if they both win they start again with negotiations for early 2022 but I would put it as less than 50% it ever happens at that point.


----------



## on the hook (Aug 6, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> If this cancels the AJ v Fury fight, Wilder will be even less popular than he is already especially if given how hard it was to arrange and get to (if not quite over) the line. I wonder how much he would as stand aside money? I'm guessing given the money on the table for that fight it will be at least $10 million and then I'm guessing there will be an argument over who pays it as EH and AJ will rightly argue it should come from Fury's split while I'm sure Fury will want that AJ pays 50%. Wouldn't surprise if this Kibboshes the whole thing and Fury fights Wilder and AJ v Usyk and maybe if they both win they start again with negotiations for early 2022 but I would put it as less than 50% it ever happens at that point.


You are delusional if you think Wilder will care what people think of him if he gets to bank $5 million or even $10 million for doing absolutely nothing. atsch


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Dynamito said:


> Furys team could argue they wont sign of on the agreement unless the step aside cash is skimmed of the top of the total revenue.





Ar558a said:


> I wonder how much he would as stand aside money? I'm guessing given the money on the table for that fight it will be at least $10 million and then I'm guessing there will be an argument over who pays it as EH and AJ will rightly argue it should come from Fury's split while I'm sure Fury will want that AJ pays 50%.


Morally Fury should take the full hit on any step aside money demanded by Wilder no doubt. But, if AJ wants to be undisputed he has an interest in making the fight happen asap even if that means he has to pay Wilder half the money. I have a feeling that AJ wants undisputed more than Fury, they both want the fight but I get the impression Fury cares less about being undisputed as long as the purse is right and he gets to fight AJ that'll do. If they have to fight Wilder and Usyk next before they meet each other then the fight is in serious jepoardy so hopefully Wilder is happy to take money


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

46 Wins said:


> Morally Fury should take the full hit on any step aside money demanded by Wilder no doubt. But, if AJ wants to be undisputed he has an interest in making the fight happen asap even if that means he has to pay Wilder half the money. I have a feeling that AJ wants undisputed more than Fury, they both want the fight but I get the impression Fury cares less about being undisputed as long as the purse is right and he gets to fight AJ that'll do. If they have to fight Wilder and Usyk next before they meet each other then the fight is in serious jepoardy so hopefully Wilder is happy to take money




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394643838002728963


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394613439952302081


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Dynamito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394613439952302081


Terrific, so Arum messed up basically, he needs to get some better lawyers. OK well at least we know where we are with this now, I said Fury should have a fight before AJ anyway since he hasn't boxed since last year and AJ has so this will give him that, get rid of Wilder one more time and then let's have it at the end of the year I agree. The problem of course is Wilder regaining the title or Usyk upsetting the bookmakers, I can't decide which is more likely, both men should be getting past those guys but we've seen it before. Any sort of upset and the fight's almost certainly off for good but do boxing fans just want to see the undisputed fight at heavyweight or do they want Fury vs AJ specifically is the question? No doubt Brits want to see Fury/AJ but I'd settle for Wilder/AJ in its place, that's a fight I need to see regardless of what's on the line.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Derek called it over a month ago.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

46 Wins said:


> Terrific, so Arum messed up basically, he needs to get some better lawyers. OK well at least we know where we are with this now, I said Fury should have a fight before AJ anyway since he hasn't boxed since last year and AJ has so this will give him that, get rid of Wilder one more time and then let's have it at the end of the year I agree. The problem of course is Wilder regaining the title or Usyk upsetting the bookmakers, I can't decide which is more likely, both men should be getting past those guys but we've seen it before. Any sort of upset and the fight's almost certainly off for good but do boxing fans just want to see the undisputed fight at heavyweight or do they want Fury vs AJ specifically is the question? No doubt Brits want to see Fury/AJ but I'd settle for Wilder/AJ in its place, that's a fight I need to see regardless of what's on the line.


Uncle Bob and Eddie Hearn are the biggest liars in the game. The fact this has been drawn out without any signatures means they probably knew it was not going to happen.

Most likely it was all about creating momentum and generating hype when the fight does take place.

Cant see Wilder beating Fury if they do fight next.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394613439952302081


Well thats AJ v Fury done for 2021 then. I'm guessing if Fury fights Wilder in July then AJ will fight Usyk in likely September (to given McCracken more leeway with the Olympics). IF they both win, they may start the negotiations again but if the fight happens (which I would give less than a 50%) chance then it will be Mar/APr 2022 now. Given the protracted nature of getting this one nearly to announcement I can't see there being a hope in hell in getting a new deal signed in the few weeks after AJ fights again to give both guys a long enough Camp to fight in December.

Also this may have blown things with the Saudi's for the big money, they might decide to spend there oil money on something a little more reliable, which would open the door for another middle eastern oil sheikh to stump up, Wembley (which may be allowed full capacity by spring 22) or Vegas (how depressing to have two UK fighters fighting at 5am for their home fans).


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Deontay Wilder makes eight-figure step-aside fee demand to Tyson Fury and Bob Arum

Wilder wants £17m in step aside money.


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Deontay Wilder makes eight-figure step-aside fee demand to Tyson Fury and Bob Arum
> 
> Wilder wants £17m in step aside money.


Oh well you can't blame him for trying, like Plant he's in the way of undisputed so he does have a good hand but with Wilder they can just fight him and get him out of the way so looks like we don't got no fight for undisputed until December at the earliest but that's assuming Wilder will agree to the July date, just because Arum's booked something it doesn't mean it's acceptable, what a mess this all is


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

46 Wins said:


> Oh well you can't blame him for trying, like Plant he's in the way of undisputed so he does have a good hand but with Wilder they can just fight him and get him out of the way so looks like we don't got no fight for undisputed until December at the earliest but that's assuming Wilder will agree to the July date, just because Arum's booked something it doesn't mean it's acceptable, what a mess this all is


Fake news Frank Warren said, he hopes Wilder will demand less then $ 20 million in an interview with Daily Mail.. If it comes to step aside, so the Daily Express has manufactured a story out of it. And claim he has actually demanded it.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394703937425625092


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

The more I hear the more I'm convinced that Fury v Joshua is fading into the ether never to return. Seems pretty clear Wilder is more interested in screwing up the fight and messing with Fury and AJ than anything else as he could have probably got $8-10 million plus a fight against the winner which would have probably been worth $30m+. Now he will maybe get $20m and probably have his career (at least at world level) finished.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Usyk has also issued legal notices to get his mandatory shot. He has retained the services of John Hornewer one of the best lawyers in the business. He represented Lennox Lewis in several cases and won them all from what I recall. Against Panix Promotions and Frank Maloney, against Hasim Rahman to get his rematch. And against Mike Tyson to prevent him having a tough tuneup against Ray Mercer before his fight with Lewis.


----------



## on the hook (Aug 6, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> The more I hear the more I'm convinced that Fury v Joshua is fading into the ether never to return. Seems pretty clear Wilder is more interested in screwing up the fight and messing with Fury and AJ than anything else as he could have probably got $8-10 million plus a fight against the winner which would have probably been worth $30m+. Now he will maybe get $20m and probably have his career (at least at world level) finished.


It is professional boxing and they are all trying to make as much money out of it as they can.

$20m and retirement might suit Wilder down to the ground at this point in time. Who is to know?


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

on the hook said:


> It is professional boxing and they are all trying to make as much money out of it as they can.
> 
> $20m and retirement might suit Wilder down to the ground at this point in time. Who is to know?


We are going to find out real quick who is playing it straight. If Wilder really wants to fight Fury again then that fight will be made in the next few weeks. If he's looking for a payout, the AJ/Fury fight will be announced.

Wilder fans can fuck right off if he takes the money to step aside, I never wanna hear about him again.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Beautiful breakdown from Eddie Hearn on the collapse of AJ v Fury and how obvious it is that Arum, Warren and Fury never wanted the fight in the first place. I agree 100% with him. They are devious scum and I hope Wilder puts Fury in a coma from which he never wakes....


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

He was right about Fury not being angry about the Wilder rematch. Odd.


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Beautiful breakdown from Eddie Hearn on the collapse of AJ v Fury and how obvious it is that Arum, Warren and Fury never wanted the fight in the first place. I agree 100% with him. They are devious scum and I hope Wilder puts Fury in a coma from which he never wakes....


Lovely stuff, just finished watching it too, never felt sorry for Hearn before but they took the piss with this, wasted that man's time and by the sounds of it did so deliberately too although I'd be happy to hear the other side of the story if it comes out.

The only thing is at around the 18min mark Hearn does say that no one would have thought the arbitrator could have done any more than order a payment of damages to Wilder and so it was a shock that he ordered a fight be made by a certain date. That comment kind of contradicts the Arum knew all along narrative as if he thought it was just going to be damages too if they lost (just like Hearn thought) then it makes sense he would tell Hearn to get on with negotiations for the AJ fight.

No update on BJS unfortunately but disappointing about the Hrgovic situation, apparently no one wants to take the fight and now it's at Yoka and if he says no it'll be over to King Kong with Bakole waiting at no.15 if it gets that far which by the sounds of it it might although I can't see King Kong not taking it, he hasn't exactly got options at the moment and he isn't getting any younger


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Anthony Joshua v Tyson Fury might not happen until 2023, fears Steve Bunce

Buncy thinks this is might get pushed to 2023 and given how EH seems in the latest IFL I can't see him trusting that bunch of Shysters anytime soon.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> Anthony Joshua v Tyson Fury might not happen until 2023, fears Steve Bunce
> 
> Buncy thinks this is might get pushed to 2023 and given how EH seems in the latest IFL I can't see him trusting that bunch of Shysters anytime soon.


Buncey thinks Tyson Fury is not taking training camp seriously. And has been jet setting back and forth from Vegas to Texas to Miami.

Buncey normally talks alot of nonsense but he might be right if indeed Fury is not spending as much time training as he should be.

Looking at U.K tabloid coverage Tyson Fury seems to be living the life of a reality TV star.....despite his protestations about not caring about fame he comes across as being obsessed by it.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Looking at U.K tabloid coverage Tyson Fury seems to be living the life of a reality TV star.....despite his protestations about not caring about fame he comes across as being obsessed by it.


Yeh all this Spartan and Fighting Man nonsense is bullshit, he is living it upm going to every event going. Not that he can't if he wants too, but it is hypocritical to criticise others when you aren't exactly living up to your own claims.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> Yeh all this Spartan and Fighting Man nonsense is bullshit, he is living it upm going to every event going. Not that he can't if he wants too, but it is hypocritical to criticise others when you aren't exactly living up to your own claims.


Theres an old chinese proverb 
"For the student there are many possibilities, for the expert there are none.."

Tyson Fury thinks he has mastered the sport and I believe that will be his down fall.

On the other hand AJ knows he has flaws and works hard on rectifying them.

What impressed me most about AJ's rematch with Andy Ruiz jr. Was the manner of preparation.

He put himself in training camp, and completely isolated and focused his mind on boxing. All the videos he watched were related to boxing both fights and documentarys.

All his reading was on boxing and boxers of the past.

Everything in his preparation was meticulous.

Total focus and dedication...And that is why he will beat Fury and Wilder in my opinion, when ever they meet.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

John Fury highly critical of his son and his team. For Fury vs AJ not happening. Says his son has surrounded himself with 20'000 yes men.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Tyson Fury v Deontay Wilder: John Fury wants son to give up belt to fight Anthony Joshua

Its on the BBC too, while I understand he thinks fighting Wilder is pointless and that TF might get complacent, his idea of Fury vacating nullifies the Undisputed and there is no way AJ is putting his belts on the line for no potential gain (yes yes the money but I doubt that is a motivation to someone who already has £100m+).


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419974131639066624


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

It's Can't fight vs Won't fight as "once every leap year" Fury takes on The big stiff bodybuilder.

Well guess what this fight will NOT HAPPEN.

Joshua is going to get made to look a mug vs Usyk and Fury isn't due another fight till about 2024 when his come fund gets a bit low so you can forget it.

If they did fight I'd support the bodybuilder because yes he's useless but at least he tries, Fury is a big, non stiff, non bodybuilding DOSSER


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

In a side note how do we think Joshua goes in the IFBB, I reckon he'd have a sick "most muscular" however his pecs need some work, someone needs to tell him to work on his incline bench.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435623989674758144


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435623989674758144


Good stuff !

I notice he seems to have ignored any possibility of facing Oleksandr.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435623989674758144


If any of 2-4 happen I'll eat my own hat.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> If any of 2-4 happen I'll eat my own hat.


You'll need to buy another one first. You have already had to eat your hat.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

Benny Blanco said:


> Don't think I've ever been as emotionally invested in someone's career as Fury's at the minute. His story is real as fuck, he's real as fuck and he's the absolute business inside the ring as well. Fucking legend


Muppet. The guy is a lying fraud.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> Muppet. The guy is a lying fraud.


Haters gotta hate.

Would have liked to have seen Fury and AJ fight prior to AJ having his record blemished so unceremoniously by some fat Mexican.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

On to the topic at hand. 

Joshua, there's plenty to dislike about him, from dumb statements he makes, to hiding his real personality, to his frailties in the ring, to his avoidence of Wilder, to his lack of improvements in the ring. 

But I still prefer him over Fury and its night and Day. 

At least Joshua is a hard worker, his effort level to the sport is honest. He tries to keep momentum in his career, doesn't pull out of fights etc. He's reliable. 

Fury, he was born with God given tools that cannot be denied, but everything else about the man sucks. The fact he hoodwinked so many idiots into believing he was some sort of "people's champ" is just laughable. 

He's a 2 faced liar who cried and got depressed that David haye mucked him about, yet does the exact same to Wlad, Wilder, Ustinov, I'm sure there's others. He holds the division up, most of the last decade its stagnated mostly owing to him. 

He's known for using PED's and I truly belive he used them vs Wlad and Wilder 2.

He lies and changes his opinion on politics and world events so regularly its just hilarious. 

Not a fan of either but I'd support Joshua over Fury any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> On to the topic at hand.


The topic at hand is Fury and AJ and AJ's humiliating loss to that fat Mexican is as relevant as anything else is when analyzing the pair and a possible meeting between them.

Fury will run rings around AJ and punch holes in him when they meet. Much like that fat Mexican did.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

smash the dosser said:


> The topic at hand is Fury and AJ and AJ's humiliating loss to that fat Mexican is as relevant as anything else is when analyzing the pair and a possible meeting between them.
> 
> Fury will run rings around AJ and punch holes in him when they meet. Much like that fat Mexican did.


Typical fury fanboys.

"Fury lies, abuses PED's, I.E cheats, pulls out of fights, is a drug abuser, is a womaniser, homophobic, racist, fakes his personality, lies about donating to charity, what is your response to that"

"errrr. Fat Mexican, yeah haha little fatty, fatty boom boom, tubby, litlle Mexican midget tubster haha"

Yeah nice one.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> Typical fury fanboys.
> 
> "Fury lies, abuses PED's, I.E cheats, pulls out of fights, is a drug abuser, is a womaniser, homophobic, racist, fakes his personality, lies about donating to charity, what is your response to that"
> 
> ...


Your hate will count for nothing when the bell rings. Fury will school AJ and all your hate will only be replaced by additional frustration. Do yourself a favor and keep away from sharp objects when it happens.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

smash the dosser said:


> Your hate will count for nothing when the bell rings. Fury will school AJ and all your hate will only be replaced by additional frustration. Do yourself a favor and keep away from sharp objects when it happens.


Hahahaha

Lil fatty


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey Earl. Have you chosen your next poster name yet for when AJ loses? You always quit and start again. What are you going to call yourself next time?


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Lil fatty


The Lil fatty wasn't so little when Joshua was on his back.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

smash the dosser said:


> The Lil fatty wasn't so little when Joshua was on his back.


Haha lil fatty midget Mexican burrito boy.

Top bants, smashing.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> Haha lil fatty midget Mexican burrito boy.
> 
> Top bants, smashing.


He sure as hell smashed AJ. TKO 7

Fury won't need 7.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

smash the dosser said:


> He sure as hell smashed AJ. TKO 7
> 
> Fury won't need 7.


Nah he won't need 7, I would say 6

6 years that is

That would be about right for the next time Fury has a big fight vs a world champ, that's about how often he has them.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey Earl. Given much thought to your next name yet??


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> Nah he won't need 7, I would say 6
> 
> 6 years that is
> 
> That would be about right for the next time Fury has a big fight vs a world champ, that's about how often he has them.


AJ got beat senseless by that little fat kid. Fury has an unblemished record. Levels


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

smash the dosser said:


> AJ got beat senseless by that little fat kid. Fury has an unblemished record. Levels


Haha little fat Mexican fatty taco seller

Little Mexican dwarf jabba the hut

Haha little fatty


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> Haha little fat Mexican fatty taco seller
> 
> Little Mexican dwarf jabba the hut
> 
> Haha little fatty


What a way to announce yourself to the US. Getting beat the fuck up by a fat Mexican :joyce


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

smash the dosser said:


> What a way to announce yourself to the US. Getting beat the fuck up by a fat Mexican :joyce


Haha fatty fatty bum bum, fatty arbuckle, fats domino.

The littlest fat midget ever, worst boxer of all time

He's SO FAT


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> Haha fatty fatty bum bum, fatty arbuckle, fats domino.
> 
> The littlest fat midget ever, worst boxer of all time
> 
> He's SO FAT


What does that make your boy AJ troll?


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

smash the dosser said:


> What does that make your boy AJ troll?


Haha Fat bastard, chubby little tubb boy, fat bag of goo hahahahahahagahahahahahah


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Armhit said:


> Haha Fat bastard, chubby little tubb boy, fat bag of goo hahahahahahagahahahahahah


Good luck with your rehab troll


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

That thread title just got really old.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

There are people who died of the Black Death in the 14th century that are less dead than this fight!

I'm guessing today Fury would ask for 100% of the take +£20m from Joshua on top.....


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> There are people who died of the Black Death in the 14th century that are less dead than this fight!
> 
> I'm guessing today Fury would ask for 100% of the take +£20m from Joshua on top.....


Anthony who?

I think that would be Fury's response and rightfully so.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Probably but because he was drunk or drugged up.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> Probably but because he was drunk or drugged up.


It would be the most accurate assessment at the present time.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

This fight is gone and its a sad thing.

Even if you are a massive Fury fan surely nothing would have been better for you than Fury sparking AJ in front of 90k for undisputed in a fight the entire country shut down for?

That could have been Fury in there tonight, Usyk was happy to wait, Wilder probably would have taken 2% of the revenue Fury v AJ created but British boxing top 2 promoters couldn't put their egos aside to negotiate.

Sad times, maybe Wilder gets lucky in 2 weeks and British heavyweight boxing is dead and resting on Dillian Whyte shoulders lol.

The sad thing is Frank Warren would have orgasmed tonight even though he just lost millions which he desperately needs because these dudes are THAT petty.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Tyson Fury wrote: "Not going in to the details on line! you'll slap me about will you dosser please come and try Bum, I'm waiting... Femi AKA Bottlejob! 24/7 365. Ready. I'll smoke Wilder first then you will get yours as well."

:rofl


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/boxing/58697207AJ seems pretty upbeat and claims he will fight Fury without the belts. Seems a little naive to me, he is forgetting the absolutely shit terms that bastard will offer without the straps. Can't see him actually wanting to line Fury's pockets with millions while picking up minimum wage.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/boxing/58697207AJ seems pretty upbeat and claims he will fight Fury without the belts. Seems a little naive to me, he is forgetting the absolutely shit terms that bastard will offer without the straps. Can't see him actually wanting to line Fury's pockets with millions while picking up minimum wage.


Joshua deserves shit terms now he has no belts and you are naïve if you think any differently.

What's the point of winning belts if you can't make money out of them?


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Why the Fuck would AJ help that git earn money? He aint poor so he doesn't have to help that wanker if he aint getting anything out of it. I'm sure he would rather get nothing than make Fury a load of money while doing 50% of the work.


----------



## smash the dosser (Dec 15, 2019)

Ar558a said:


> Why the Fuck would AJ help that git earn money? He aint poor so he doesn't have to help that wanker if he aint getting anything out of it. I'm sure he would rather get nothing than make Fury a load of money while doing 50% of the work.


You are clearly still reading my posts even though you claim to have me and others on ignore.

Watching you publicly unravel would be hilarious if it wasn't so tragic.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/boxing/58697207AJ seems pretty upbeat and claims he will fight Fury without the belts. Seems a little naive to me, he is forgetting the absolutely shit terms that bastard will offer without the straps. Can't see him actually wanting to line Fury's pockets with millions while picking up minimum wage.


Hard to say.

If AJ is able to think clearly and without ego, he'll realize that Usyk will likely humiliate him even worse in the rematch, so he might not want it.
In that case, his best move is to try to land a fight with another high profile opponent that doesn't have massive KO power. Fury is the obvius choice, even if the money sucks.

Of course, if Fury beats Wilder again, why dafuk would Fury then bother fighting AJ? The next obvious opponent would be Usyk.
- And after THAT fight, win or lose, Fury will probably retire.

AJ almost HAS to take the rematch. And after Usyk beats him again, maybe AJ can earn a few extra pounds fighting Fat Andy again.

Or just retire, already.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> Hard to say.
> 
> If AJ is able to think clearly and without ego, he'll realize that Usyk will likely humiliate him even worse in the rematch, so he might not want it.
> In that case, his best move is to try to land a fight with another high profile opponent that doesn't have massive KO power. Fury is the obvius choice, even if the money sucks.
> ...


I don't think any fighter after one loss to a guy thinks they have zero chance in a rematch and given everyman and his dog have pointed out he used the wrong tactics he will want to go for it and it's also likely his last chance at a world title even if he chose to fight on.

I agree if Fury beats Wilder (which I agree is the most likely outcome) then he wouldn't see any value in the AJ fight. All Risk, no reward at that point (Even those of you hate AJ and think Fury wins have to admit fighting him is an unnecessary risk given there would be no belts on offer)

I still think that the most likely outcome is that the rematch happens probably at Wembley around March/April and in a similar time Fury faces Whyte and the winners fight for undisputed in Aug/Sep.

My most realistic outcome is that Usyk wins and AJ retires, Fury wins and then Usyk beats Fury and Fury retires.


----------

